# כלביית גבע, מישהו שמע?



## שני357 (21/5/12)

כלביית גבע, מישהו שמע? 
היי שוב.. שמעתי על מקום שקוראים לו כלביית גבע. לפי מה שהבנתי וקראתי יש אפשרות לשלם 2500 שקל ולתת לו כלב, במשך שנה הוא מאלף ומחפש בית ואם אחרי שנה הוא לא מוצא הכלב נשאר אצלו בפנסיון לכל חיו.
אני רוצה לשים שם את ג'ף אם אני לא אצליח למצוא לה בית בזמן שנשאר לי. השאלה היא האם מישהו שמע או נעזר בכלביית גבע? ההורים שלי יסעו לשם כדי להתרשם בעצמם אבל אני מפחדת שמראה עין יכול להטעות..
עזרתכם חשובה!


----------



## כלבלבי הגבעות (21/5/12)

רק לא שם 
אם תרצי פרטים, אפשר במסר.


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

האמץ-נע של גבע צין כלביית גבע 
תראו מה אני עושה על מנת למצוא לכלבים שלנו בית..!!!


----------



## xslf (22/5/12)

אתה גם נוהג לאיים בתביעה 
כל מי שיש לו מילת ביקורת נגדך.
ע"ע השרשור הבא:
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=708&messageid=155108094


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

לא תבעתי אף אחד מעולם ואני קיים 11 שנים 
כל עוד הביקורת היא עניינית ולא גובלת בהשמצות...אין לי כוונה ויכולת לתבוע!!!זו מדינה חופשית ולא איראן כל אחד יכול להגיד מה שבא לו וטוב שכך


----------



## klaris (22/5/12)

אז למה מחקו לי הודעות? (ועוד בלי לידע אותי!!) 
אם לא היה לך מה להסתיר לא היית צריך לאיים בתביעה ולבקש שימחקו שרשורים (רבים מאד), בפורום.


----------



## רעות של הכלבים (22/5/12)




----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

תפוז הענק לא מפחד מגבע הקטן 
תפוז הענק לא מפחד מגבע הקטן ..אבל אם גולש כותב דבר שקרי ולא נכון אז תפוז מוחק ואחרי בדיקה מקיפה. ראוי לציין כי היו שרשורים שביקשתי שימחקו ולא מחקו כי לדעתם זה חוקי


----------



## klaris (22/5/12)

שטויות, תפוז ידועים כפחדנים גדולים 
והם תמיד מעדיפים למחוק ולא להתעמת או להסתכן (ותרשה לי לגחך על הבדיקה מקיפה..).

ותחליט, איימת לתבוע או לא איימת לתבוע? מותר לכתוב מה שרוצים או אירן? 

אני מאחלת לך מכל הלב שתפשוט את הרגל במהרה ותעזוב את הכלבים האומללים במנוחה, רק אתה חסר להם..


----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

טוב לדעת אז אולי נתבע אותם ונרוויח כמה גרושים 
יפה מידע מודיעיני חשוב!!!....אולי נתבע אותם ?ונרוויח כמה גרושים?????


----------



## klaris (23/5/12)




----------



## pandidi (23/5/12)




----------



## goolo123 (21/5/12)

רק לא שם.שולחת לך מסר דחוף!


----------



## שושה202 (22/5/12)

מה קרה עם כלביית גבע? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נשמע רעיון ידידותי יותר מאשר למסור לצער בעלי חיים או בכלל כלביות רגילות שממיתות אחרי שבוע..
נשמעת הצעה נחמדה לכלבים שאין להם תקווה ... נראליי.... ?

שואלת מסקרנות ..


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

עוזיהו הלברדור הפצוע שוקם ע"י גבע שגם מצא לו 
עוזיהו לברדור לבן ענק שנפצע קשה מקרבות עם כלבי רחוב במושב שדה עוזיהו(לכן שמו עוזיהו) הכלב הגיע לכלבייה בזכות קבלן שראה שהכלב סובל והיה מוכן לשלם על הכלב ועל הטיפול..שיקמתי את הכלב כולל טיפול תרופתי ובסוף מצאתי לו בית בתל אביב אצל משפחה שהכלב שלהם נפטר אחרי הרבה שנים ורצו לברדור..הוא היה איתי על האמץ-נע ונסעתי אליהם הבטחתי שאם לא יסתדרו ושאם הוא תוקפני כלפי כלבים יחזירו לי אותו אבל למזלו ולמזם ולמזלי עוזיהו נקלט ונשאר שם..


----------



## xslf (22/5/12)

אם אתה כ"כ רוצה לפרסם כאן, 
אולי תקנה שטח פרסום כמו כולם?

אגב, אתה עדיין נמנע מלרכוש מזון נורמלי ומאוזן לכלבים בכלבייה אצלך (כמו שאתה כתבת בעצמך בגאווה באתר) וממשיך להאכיל אותם בשאריות שלא עולות לך כסף?


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

חבל על הכסף...אתם עושים לי אחלה פרסום!!! 
חבל על הכסף...אתם עושים לי אחלה פרסום!!! מה אני פראייר לשלם הון לאתרי אינטרנט אני מגיב בפורום וזה עושה את העבודה!!! בנוגע למזון תבואי ותראי שאני מקבל כלב 15 קילו ותוך חודש הוא שוקל 20 שזה חריג כי בדרך כלל כלבים יורדים במשקל בכלביות!!


----------



## nathaliesh (22/5/12)

אני מבקשת להפסיק את הוויכוח


----------



## tamroarn (22/5/12)

בני האדם... 
תמיד יעשו מעשה אחד "טוב" או שניים כדי לכסות את החרא!זו השיטה! ?עדיף לא לעשות כלום ולא להזיק לכלבים אחרים!2500 ש"ח לקבל כלב???ולמצוא לו בית?


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

כמה את היית גובה על אימוץ כלב ללא הגבלת זמן? 
כמה את היית גובה על אימוץ כלב ללא הגבלת זמן? ללא הרדמה?! ללא המתה? וכשאת צריכה לממן: אוכל,חיסונים,עובדים,דלק,פרסום,בלתי צפוי וכו'...כמה היית גובה???


----------



## tamroarn (22/5/12)

אם הייתי רוצה לעזור לכלב אז 
אם הכלב לא מסורס הייתי מבקשת עזרה לפי יכולת.יש לי 7כלבים ו23חתולים לכל אחד סיפור נטישה שונה חלקם אנשים שלא יכלו לטפל עוד מכל מיני סיבות והאמת היא שלא לקחתי שקל הם עדיין אצלי חלקם מס'שנים וחלקם מס'חודשים והכל עליי עיקורים סירוסים מזון חיסונים וכו' והכל בא מאהבה.


----------



## tamroarn (22/5/12)

עד היום הבעלים של הכלבים מתקשרים 
ושואליםהאם מצאתי להם בית ולפעמים שולחים לי שק אוכל


----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

אני מאמץ ביום 5 כלבים...ומוסר 2-3 בשבוע... 
אני מאמץ ביום 5 כלבים...ומוסר 2-3 בשבוע...


----------



## רעות של הכלבים (23/5/12)

אם אתה מאמץ 5 ביום ומוסר 2.5 בשבוע 
זה אומר שנכנסים אליך בחודש +140 כלבים ונמסרים עשרה.

בשנה נכנסים אלייך 1700+ כלבים ונמסרים 120.

לאן נעלמים 1580 כלבים בשנה...??
ו3160 בשנתיים?


----------



## nathaliesh (23/5/12)




----------



## elin86 (23/5/12)

מעולה


----------



## לולו המשוגע (24/5/12)

מתמטיקה זה כנראה לא הצד החזק..


----------



## כלביית גבע (24/5/12)

יש גם שבועות "שקטים" 
יש גם שבועות ללא כל פעילות...למשל בחגים ובשבתות הכלבייה סגורה לקהל...יש ימים גשומים/חמים שאף אחד לא בא וכו'...

הכוונה בכלליות שאני מקבל יותר כלבים ממה שאני מוסר...מצב דומה במרבית הכלביות


----------



## מיקי מהי (24/5/12)

רק מדגיש את הבעיתיות


----------



## כלביית גבע (24/5/12)

ברור כל תחום אימוץ ומסירת הכלבים סובל מכך.. 
ברור כל תחום אימוץ ומסירת הכלבים סובל מכך..אגב בכל תחום ובכל עמותה יש תקופות הביקוש גדל ויש שהביקוש פוחת "Si La Vi"  אלה החיים...ותפקידי בתור בעל הכלבייה לקצר את זמן שהיית הכלבים בכלבייה אך לשמור על סינון נכון ולא לתת לכל אחד כלב!!!


----------



## nathaliesh (24/5/12)

אין ספק שזה תפקידך, רק חבל 
שאתה לא מבצע אותו


----------



## כלביית גבע (25/5/12)

זו הוצאת דיבה לכאורה... 
זו הוצאת דיבה לכאורה...מאיפה את יודעת?


----------



## רעות של הכלבים (24/5/12)

זה עדיין לא נותן תשובה 
המתמטיקה פשוטה על סמך הדברים שלך בלבד!

גם אם יש ימים שקטים אין פה טיפת הגיון.


----------



## tamroarn (22/5/12)

אגב מה בנוגע לעיקור וסירוס? 
האם הבוגרים והגורים יוצאים ממך תמיד עוקרים ןמסורסים?
כלומר לגורים התחייבות לעיקור כמובן


----------



## כלביית גבע (24/5/12)

אם תכנסי לאתר תראי שאין לי גורים 
אין לי גורים אני "חזק" בלמצוא בית לכלבים "בעיתיים",תוקפניים,מבוגרים,נכים,עיוורים וכו'......ואם יש לי גורים אני לא מחייב לעקר או לסרס..מזכיר לך שאני לא עמותה..אני יכול רק להמליץ,לשכנע,להסביר..המזל שהיום עיקור וסירוס הפך לניתוח נפוץ (בעיקר בשל הגברת המודעות) רוב המאמצים מעקרים ומסרסים. מאחר ו 99% מהכלבים מגיעים ממשפחות עמידות(לא כל אחד מסוגל לשלם 2500 ש"ח) מה שנקרא: "מלח הארץ" הכלבים מסורסים, מחוסנים והכלבות מעוקרות..ואם החיסון עומד להיגמר הם מחוייבים לשלם גם את החיסון העתידי ומוסיפים לי את העלות..

דוגמא מצורפת..


----------



## sivi1964 (24/5/12)

אתה אומר שאין גורים?

מה זה אם כן"מיבחר גורים"???.....

ולמה אתה לא טורח לעקר ולסרס{שזה המינימום שבמינימום }

לגבות 2500 שח אתה יכול?לגבות תשלום "במסירה" אתה יכול?
למה אתה לא טורח לעקר ולסרס?

פשוט  אין מילים.
מסכנים הכלבים האלו,עדיף  שלא היו באים כלל לעולם,וכעת שהם כבר כאן אין מי שיושיע אותם.


----------



## nathaliesh (24/5/12)




----------



## מיקי מהי (24/5/12)

אז אין גורת שארפיי, זה שקר?


----------



## כלביית גבע (25/5/12)

תקראי שוב אולי תביני ואם לא תקראי שוב ואולי.. 
תקראי שוב אולי תביני ואם לא תקראי שוב ואולי תביני..וחוזר חלילה עד שתביני!!!


----------



## כלביית גבע (25/5/12)

תקראי שוב ואולי תביני 
תקראי שוב ואולי תביני ושב ושוב עד שתביני!!!


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (23/5/12)

זה וויכוח שעתיק בהרבה מהדיון הזה.. 
אם וכמה עמותות צריכות לדרוש שקולטות כלב.
השיטה של לקלוט בחינם אינסוף כלבים בלי דרך לממן אותם טובה רק אם יש לך תרומות אינסופיות וזה לא המצב ברוב העמותות ולכן רובן מגיעות שוב ושוב אל סף סגירה.

עמותות שלא מרדימות נתקעות בלי מקום ובלי כסף מאוד מאוד מהר.

אני חושב שהכסף עבור הטיפול בכלב בזמן שהותו בכלביה או עמותה צריך להגיע מבעלים אחרונים משום שזה הדבר היחיד שמאפשר התנהלות כלכלית שאינה מבוססת תרומות, ובמקרה כזה 2500 זה גרושים, זה מה שיעלה לי פנסיון לפחות מחודש אם אשים בו את הכלב.


----------



## goolo123 (22/5/12)

אז זהו שלא!פרטים במסר.מעבר לזה.. 
מי שיש לו קצת (לא הרבה) הגיון.צריך לראות את המובן מאליו...
במדינה בה כל העמותות קורסות, במדינה בה מרדימים 100000 כלבים בשנה ,ביניהם גם צעירים ,בריאים וללא בעיות התנהגות, במדינה בה ההיצע של הכלבים עולה בהרבה על הביקוש, לא יתכן מצב שכולם..כל העמותות וההסגרים לא מוצאים בתים לכל הכלבים ורק גוף אחד,פרטי,רק הוא מצליח למצוא בתים..ולא "סתם בתים"...בתים מצויינים, "חוות" וכו'..ומעניין שדווקא הגוף הזה הוא לא גוף התנדבותי(כמו אלו שלא מצליחים למצוא בתים), הוא גוף פרטי שזו פרנסתו...גוף שמקבל כסף ממי שרוצה למסוראת כלבו  ומקבל כסף ממי שקונה ממנו....אז תחשבו על זה...!!!


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

נו אז מה!!! 
נו אז מה !! בהרבה תחומים נכנסו אנשי עסקים היכן שהמדינה נכשלה והיכן שהעמותות בתחום העניין כשלו: אימוץ ילדים,פונדקאות,מתן לנזקקים, בטיחות בדרכים וכו'....אין זה בושה לקחת כלב עזוב או שנמסר ע"י בעליו ולתת לו סיכוי למצוא בית חדש..ולבקש על כך תשלום הן במסירה והן באימוץ...ההפך מאחר ואני לא עמותה אני נבדק שבעתיים!!!


----------



## goolo123 (22/5/12)

"נכשלנו"????הדבר המרכזי הוא שאין יכולת 
במדינה למצוא בית טוב ואמיתי  לכל כלב וכלב ולכן גם מורדמים כלבים.
לכן,אין מצב שלא אתה ולא כל אחד אחר יכול להבטיח לכל בן אדם שרוצה למסור את כלבו שתמצא לו בית טוב.
אתה לא עושה ולא תעשה סינונים, אתה מוסר לכ"א שמשלם ולא מעניינים אותך תנאי המחייה של הכלב.
אתה מתייחס לכלב לחפץ ולמוצר שאתה מוכר.אתה מוכר לכל מי שישלם לך.אתה מונע מכסף!זה יכל להיות בסדר גמור אם היינו מדברים על חפץ דומם ,או שירות שלא קשור ליצור חי!
אבל לא במקרה הזה.!דמיינו לכם שגוף פרטי היה מוסר ילדים לאימוץ לכל מי שמשלם מבלי בדיקה מתאימה .האם זה היה נראה הגיוני?אז למה כלבים כן?כי אין להם פה?כי הם לא יכולים לספר לאן ולמי אתה מעביר אותם?


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

הכל עניין של מצפון 
זה לא משנה מה מניע אותך...העיקר שיש לך מצפון..כמעט כל יום שומעים על מנכ"לים של עמותות של סרטן,נזקקים,אנשים עם פיגור שסורחים וגונבים והמתנדבים והתורמים לא יודעים מזה..ולכן גם אם אתה בעל עסק ואם יש לך מצפון אתה לא תתן כלב לערס ממוצע עם פיאט אונו אדומה שנת 88..או למושבניק שבישבלו כלב זו עוד חיה במשק רק שאותה לא שוחטים בסוף, אלא קושרים אותה לעץ כל חייה..יש עורכי דין שמסוגלים להלחם ו"להציל" פדופיל שאנס ילדה בת חמש, ויש עורכי דין שלא מסוגלים ולכן הם רק משמשים כיועצים משפטיים של עסקאות נדל"ן הכל עניין של מצפון..יש ווטרינרים שממיתים כל יום עשרות כלבים אי שם בישראל ויש וטרינרים שחיים במדינות עולם שלישי במקום נידח ומצילים חיות מציידים אפריקאים לא חוקיים...הכל עניין של מצפון ובחירה...


----------



## goolo123 (22/5/12)

כן...בוודאי..והמצפון איתך? 
כלבים חסרי סיכוי שאף אחד לא רוצה אותם..ברגע שמביאים אלייך אתה כנראה חי במדינה אחרת ואין לך שום בעייה למצוא בית לכל כלב?...כי לך יש "מצפון"...
אנחנו ,המתנדבים בעמותות,..כנראה שאין לנו "מצפון" ולכן מעדיפים שהכלב יורדם ולא יגיע לבית טוב.
בעצם..זה די ברור והגיוני..כל האנשים הטובים מדרימים לכיוונך..מתים לתת לך כמה שקלים כדי שתיתן להם כלב קשיש, תוקפני, עם בעיית התנהגות,כלב גדול, מכוער..בדיוק מהסוג שעם ישראל אוהב לאמץ.
כן...אתה כנראה חושב שכולנו..אבל כולנו מטומטמים..אז זהו שאנחנו לא..אבל כן..יש הדיוטות תמימים שלא מצויים בעיניינים הללו וממשיכים להגיע אלייך..כמו כל דבר זה עניין של זמן ונקווה שדווקא השרשור הנחמד הזה יחשוף אותם גם לצד שלנו וגם לצד שלך.
כמו שנאמר בפתגם הישן והטוב .."אין עשן בלי אש"...ויש אנשים עם אינטרסים וכאלו שבלי אינטרסים ושהקהל ישפוט..


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

מכוער זה עניין של טעם...אין דבר כזה אין סיכוי 
מכוער זה עניין של טעם...אין דבר כזה אין סיכוי...אלה שתי קלישאות אבל נכונות...גם אצלנו בני האדם יש כאלה שנמשכים לשמנות/שמנים..ויש שנמשכים לשחורות/שחורים או בלונדינים..ויש כאלה שאין להם בעיה לצאת עם גינגי' חלודה...הכל עניין של שיווק,פרסום ולגעת בלב האנשים...פעם קיבלתי כלב בן 9 שהבעלים שלו נפתרו...ייזמתי כתבה בעיתון ידיעות אחרונות...והכלב אומץ תוך יום...זמן קצר אחר כך אימצתי כלב עיוור בן 6 מצאתי לו בית תוך יומיים גם בזכות העיתון..כתבות מצורפות...


----------



## goolo123 (22/5/12)

יופי..גם אני מסרתי תוך שבוע לברדור בן 11 
אבל היכן כל העשרות..מאות..אלפים אחרים בגילו שהורדמו משום שאין ביקוש?.
אף אחד לא אומר שמדי פעם לא מגיעים גם אנשים טובים לאמץ ממך כלבים..בכל מקום מגיעים..אבל המסה הגדולה אלו אנשים לא ראויים שאצלינו לא יקבלו כלב ואצלך כן.משום שאתה מונע ממניעיים כספיים.אתה צריך להוציא משכורת ב 1  לחודש ולשלם לספקים ולכן אתה מוסר לכל אחד!


----------



## toomuchdogs (22/5/12)

איך אתה מסביר את ההרבעות אצלך? 
אנשים משאירים אצלך כלבים בפנסיון ואתה מרביע אותם
איך זה מסתדר עם המצפון במדינה בה אלפי כלבים משוטטים?
איך כל אילוף מסתכם בקולר אלקטרוני יושב טוב עם המצפון שלך?
איך קשירת כלבים בשרשראות עם יתק לקרקע מסתדר לך עם המצפון?


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

כבר לא עושה הרבעות שנים... 
פעם עשיתי אחרי זה קלטתי שזה שלילי ואני כבר לא עושה...קולר חשמלי הוא אמצעי ידוע ומוכר וחוקי הן מצפונית..
כלב קשור זו האופצייה האחרונה אבל לעיתים הכי טובה כי הכלב רגיל לכך לא טוב לו עם כלבים,לא בכלוב אלא לבדקשור ומטייל כל יום כמו שמגדלים עשרות אלפי בני אדם בישראל..


----------



## toomuchdogs (22/5/12)

ספר למישהו שלא מכיר... 
מכרה שלי שמה אצלך כלב בשנתיים האחרונות, ידעתי רק בדיעבד.
הרבעת את הכלב שלה...

לא כל אילוף צריך להתבצע ע"י קולר אלקטרוני, אומר משהו על המקצועיות שלך
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




כשאתה לוקח כל כלב שהוא מבלי ליידע אפילו את בעליו לאן יגיע והוא מסיים את חייו קשור בשרשראות ברזל או אצלך או במפעל בדרום אני לא יודעת איך אתה ישן בלילה.
ואני מקווה שלא באמת התכוונת שבני אדם גדלים קשורים..
ואני עוד יותר מקווה שאתה לא חושב שקשירת כלב לכל חייו היא מציאות בריאה לכלב


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

זו חוכמה גדולה להתחבאות אחרי הפורום... 
מי זו חברה שלך? והאם היא מוכנה להזדהות? ברור שלא כי זה שקר...

הבעלים יודעים לאן הכלבים מגיעים..ואפילו כותבים מכתבי המלצה ומי שלא כותב יודע הרי המאמץ רוצה לשאול את הבעלים המקורי מי מה ומה האופי? קצת טיפים וכו..

תפסיקו עם הבלבול מוח של  כלבי שמירה!!!! כלב תוקפן ומסוכן מגיע לשמירה..פודל פיצפון מגיע לבית גם פיקינז..וגם לברדור מעורב..כלב מסוכן,משוגע שנהרס ע"י בעליו הקודמים ימסר לשמירה ולא בהכרח קשור יש גם כלבים חופשים נכון שהרוב קשורים אבל גם אצל הבעלים הקודמים הוא היה קשור!!!

ברור שעדיף שהכלב לא יהיה קשור בכלל ואני אומר את זה למאמץ אבל זה לא בשליטתי..אני יכול לסנן ולכן אני לא נותן כלבים למי שנראה לי מפוקפק..כמובן שלעיתים אני טועה לכאן ולכאן כלומר מפספס מאמץ טוב או נותן כלב למאמץ חרא...אבל בעולמנו שאימהות מטביעות לכאורה ילד באמבטיה ושילד בן 30 על פי החשד ולכאורה רוצח את הוריו אי אפשר לדעת !!!


----------



## phobe1 (22/5/12)

זאת אומרת שאת מודה כי אתם מוסרים כלבים בידיע 
שיוחזקו בתנאים האסורים לפי חוק?? הרי קשירה ממושכת מנוגדת לחוק...


----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

זה גבע עונה ולא בחורה... 
זה גבע עונה ולא בחורה...לא יודע על מה את מדברת הרי יש כלבים שהבעלים קושרים אותם ויש שלא לי אין שליטה על זה...ולשום עמותה אין שליטה!!! ומי שעובר על החוק שיפנו למשטרה ויפעלו משפטית ופלילית


----------



## nathaliesh (22/5/12)

בבקשה לשמור על שפה נאותה 
גם אתה וגם שאר הכותבים. תודה


----------



## toomuchdogs (23/5/12)

כדאי מאוד שתתנסח קצת יותר בהתאם 
אתה עושה שירות דב לעצמך

כתבתי מכרה, לא חברה, לא יודעת אם אתה יודע את ההבדל.
ואין לי שום כוונה לחשוף אותה לכאן, אילו זה היה תלוי בי הכלב שלה לא היה מגיע אליך בכלל.

אם זה שקר או אמת שנינו יודעים.


----------



## nexus2555 (23/5/12)

ג'ק ראסל גם לדעתך מתאים לשמירה? 
תעשה חיפוש בפורום ותראה מה פרסמת ביד 2 לפני כשנה לשמירה. 
יש אנשים שלא זוכרים מה אכלו אתמול ויש את אלה שיזכרו  את מעשיך עד סוף חייך, רובם פה. הפרסומת היחידה שתוכל לקבל פה היא שלילית..
ולגבי חינוך- שיטה של קולר חשמלי היא שיטה מאוד לא נעימה לכלב ויכולה לשמש כמוצא אחרון כשאין ברירה, להגיד שזה חוקי- לא חוכמה...הכל חוקי כמעט כשזה נוגע לבעלי חיים...זה לא עושה את זה בסדר.


----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

גקי הגיק ראסל וים הבולדוג הצרפתי... 
גקי הגיק ראסל שהגיע אליי ממושב מתן היה כלב תוקפני למדיי כי משפחתו שמרה עליו והפכה אותו ללא סוצייאלי...הוא נשך את כולם כולל את בני המשפחה וחמור מכך נשך ילדה בפנים שלה. הגיע ליהיות כלב שמירה אצל בחור שעובד במשרד הביטחון..הכלב חופשי כל היום ונוסע בכל הארץ בתוך סיטרואן ברלינגו... במושב הקדמי ונראה כמו כלבי הדשבורד של פעם שהראש מתנדנד..בנוסף למד להריח חומרי נפץ אך "נפל" מהקורס כי הוא עצבני מידיי... האם לא מצאתי לגקי את הבית האולטימטיבי??? מה עדיף למצוא לו בית ואז שיתגלגל מבית לבית כי הוא תוקף ונושך?? ים בולדוג צרפתי "משוגע" תוקף כל דבר כולל ממטרות,סקטבורדים וכל מה שזז...מצא בית אצל בחור שיש לו פיצוציה וסבל משיכורים ומבדואים שבאים להציק לו ב 02:00 בלילה אחרי שחגגו עם ילדות יהודיות מבתים קשיי יום..מאז שים שכב לו על הדלפק ומגרגר על השיכורים,הערסים וחבריהם חדלו מעשי האלימות,ניסיונות השוד והגניבות מהפיצוציה...האם זה לא בית חלומי לכלב בעייתי??..שניסו לאלפו ולא הצליחו..!!! 

קולר חשמלי בהחלט לא נעים..אבל גם הלטי(רתמת ראש) לא נעים ואם תשאלי כל כלב גם ללכת עם קולר חנק זה לא כיף חיים וגם סירוס שורף וכואב כמה ימים אחרי הניתוח,גם ריסוס של חומר נגד קרציות זו תחושה נוראית כמו שאנחנו שמים דאודורנט רק בכל הגוף ולא רק בבית השחי...תספורת לכלבים זה אחד הסיוטים של כל כלב (לכן חלק מהכלבים מקבלים טשטוש) הכל עניין של פרופורציות...עבודה נכונה עם קולר חשמלי עליה וירידה של דרגות העונש יכולה לעשות פלאים בכל הקשור לשיקום כלבים..החוכמה לא להגיע לזה וברגע שמקבלים גור לחנכו מיד למשך 3 חודשים ולא לעשות טעויות ואז לא צריך קולר חשמלי ולא קולר חנק וגם לא הלטי (רתמת ראש)...


----------



## shreut (23/5/12)

הבתים אליהם מסרת את הכלב לדעתי ממש לא טובים 
אלו בתים שמנצלים את האגרסיביות של הכלבים..
אגרסיביות של כלבים בד"כ נוסעת מפחד כלשהו ומחוסר חשיפה.. אתה חושב שלכלב נעים להיות במין פחד או סטרס תמידי? כל היום להרגיש שאתה צריך להגן על עצמך את לגרגר ולאיים על הסביבה?
זה בית ממש לא אופטימלי לכלבים האלו.. להיפך, הכלבים האלו היו צריכים לעבור שיקום וחשיפה מחודשת כדי להקל על הלחץ התמידי שהם נמצאים בו ולא למסור אותם למקום שרק יגביר את זה...

ולגבי חשמלי וחנק - יש כל כך הרבה שיטות נעימות וטובות יותר מהמכשירים המזעזעים האלו... יש המון שיטות שמגיעות לתוצאות הרבה יותר טובות ובדרכים הרבה יותר נעימות שגורמות לחיזוק הכלב והקשר עימו... חנק וחשמל מבחינתי נתפס כשיטות עינוי המותרות על פי החוק, פשוט ככה... ושלא נדבר על כך שיש המון כלבים שזה יעשה להם הרבה יותר נזק מאשר תועלת....


----------



## shreut (23/5/12)

נוסעת=נובעת


----------



## nathaliesh (23/5/12)




----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

שני הכלבים עברו מס' אילופים ולא עזר כלום 
שני הכלבים עברו מס' אילופים ולא עזר כלום...יש גם עבריינים ששום שיקום לא עוזר להם והם חוזרים לסורם...

כמו הסיפור הידוע הבא:

הצפרדע והעקרב רצו לחצות נהר: העקרב, שאינו יודע לשחות, ביקש לרכב על גבה של הצפרדע, אשר סירבה עקב חששה שהעקרב יעקוץ אותה בדרך. העקרב הצליח לשכנעה שכך לא יהיה, שכן גם הוא מבקש להגיע לגדה השנייה. הצפרדע השתכנעה והסכימה, אך באמצע הנהר העקרב עקצה, ושניהם החלו לטבוע. קודם שטבעו הצליחה הצפרדע לשאול בתדהמה: "למה ומדוע, הרי עכשיו שנינו נמות"? והעקרב השיב: "זה הטבע שלי."
מסקנת המשל - העקרב אינו יכול לשנות את טבעו.

תחשבו על זה ...גבע


----------



## עומר TT (23/5/12)

ואם למישהו היה ספק עד עכשיו 
מה טיב העבודה שאתה עושה, הרי שכרגע הסרת את כל הספקות, ולא לטובה.
ואת ההודעה הזאת כותב לך משתמש חדש בפורום, שלא מכיר את הסיבובים הקודמים של הסאגה ונמנע מלכתוב בשלשול הזה עד עכשיו.


----------



## shreut (23/5/12)

כמה תגובות 
לגבי האילוף שם עברו - גם הם עברו אילוף עם חשמל וחנק? עם תיקונים? כי זה רק יוכיח את טענתי הראשונה לגבי שיטות האילוף שלך...

אגב, הכלבים הללו לא זקוקים לאילוף, אלא לשיקום. שני דברים שונים לחלוטין בתכליתם. יכול להיות שמכאן בכלל נבעה הבעיה. לנסות לאלף כלב לפקודות בזמן שהוא נמצא במצב נפשי שבכלל לא מתאים לכך -מן הסתם שזה לא יעבוד, ולא יפליא אותי אם זה יחמיר את הבעיה.

וגם אם טעית בניסוח והתכוונת לשיקום, וגם אם ניסית את כל השיטות האפשריות ללא הועיל, אז עדיין לא מוסרים את הכלבים למקום בו הפחד/סטרס/לחץ יוגבר, אלא למקום בו יחזקו את הבטחון שלהם, ויתנו להם מנוחה כלשהי ושקט נפשי... לא אמרתי למשפחה אם ילדים או משהו כזה, אבל יש מספיק אנשים שכלבים כאלו יכולים לגדול אצלם בשקט מבלי ללחוץ להם על הנקודות הבעייתיות שלהם.... 

למסור כלב במצב הזה לבית כמו שאתה מסרת, זה אומר לוותר על הכלב ועל הנפש שלו ופשוט "לזרוק אותו לכלבים"..


----------



## shreut (23/5/12)

ואו טעויות כתיב (מתנצלת אני בשיעור) 
*לגבי האילוף שם עברו* - לגבי האילוף שהם עברו

* למשפחה אם ילדים* - משפחה עם ילדים


----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

אין לי מושג לא אני אילפתי אותם 
אין לי מושג לא אני אילפתי אותם...לקחתי לימון והפכתי ללימונדה...זה הכל...


----------



## nathaliesh (23/5/12)

אם לא אתה אילפת אותם ע"ס מה קבעת שאי אפשר 
לשקם אותם?


----------



## כלביית גבע (24/5/12)

הם אומצו ציק צאק תוך ימים... 
מאחר והם לא מעורבים והם התאימו למאמצים.. הם אומצו ציק צאק תוך ימים...


----------



## רגע33 (24/5/12)

אימוץ מהר של כלב תוקפן זה מינוס לא פולוס 
וזה שיש הרבה קופצים על כלב שנראה גזעי ידוע. אז מה?


----------



## כלביית גבע (24/5/12)

לזמן אין משמעות... 
לזמן אין משמעות!! כלב יכול להגיע לבית גרוע אחרי חודש וגם אחרי שנה ויכול להגיע לבית טוב אחרי יום או אחרי חודש או שנה...לזמן אין משמעות..לשני הכלבים האלה היה מזל שהחיסרון שלהם הווה יתרון !!! הרי גם בני אדם שמחפשים עובד/בן זוג/שותף מנסים לאתר ולמיין את התכונות,האופי וברוב המקרים לפי המראה שהם מחפשים.


----------



## רגע33 (24/5/12)

כלב שצריך שיקום אומץ צ'יק צק- החפזון מהשטן 
אתה זה שהכנסת את אלמנט הזמן - אז יש לזה משמעות או אין? כלבים שזקוקים שמאומצים "צ'יק צ'ק" לבית שרוצה אותם בגלל שהם גזעיים ותוקפניים לא עונה להגדרה שלי של מה זה בית טוב.


----------



## nathaliesh (24/5/12)

כתבת שאי אפשר לשקם 
אותם.
מה הקשר בין התשובה הזאת לשאלה שלי.
שאלתי - איך אתה יודע שאי אפשר לשקם, אם לא אתה זה ששיקמת.


----------



## shreut (23/5/12)

אז אתה רק מוכיח לי שעשית לכלבים האלו נזק 
אתה לא יודע איזה אילוף עברו, לא יודע מה היה שם, לא יודע אם זה היה אילוף או שיקום, לא יודע מי היה המאלף (בייחוד לאור העובדה שזה שוק פרוץ לחלוטין) 
ופשוט ככה החלטת שאי אפשר לשקף את הכלבים אז מסרת אותם למקומות שיעשו להם יותר נזק?

בקיצור - אתה רק מוכיח את כל הטענות שנאמרו פה כנגדך... ואני באופן אישי לא הכרתי ממש את המקום לפני כן... עכשיו אני מכירה, ולמען האמת, אני לא אוהבת את מה שאני קוראת...


----------



## מיקי מהי (23/5/12)




----------



## מ ו פ ת ע ת (23/5/12)

הגישה שלך נשמעת כוחנית וגם outdated


----------



## tamroarn (22/5/12)




----------



## sivi1964 (21/5/12)

בשום פנים ואופן לא! 
פרטים במסרים.
תתרחקי מהרעיון הזה כמו מאש!!!


----------



## שני357 (21/5/12)

אוקי הבנתי 
תודה על ההבהרה, אני לא אקח אותה לשם.


----------



## sivi1964 (21/5/12)

מי זאת ג'ף,ומה הסיפור?


----------



## שני357 (21/5/12)

זה הסיפור 
לפני חודשיים אייזק, חייל בודד שמאומץ אצלנו, הביא לגרעין שלו גורה מעורבת בת חודשיים, שחברות שלו מחו"ל מצאו אפאטית ליד תחנת רכבת בחדרה. הוא הביא אותה לפה, כי מישהי פה אמרה שהיא תאמץ אותה, אבל אחרי שהיא ראתה אותה היא החליטה שלא מתאים לה. כיוון שאייזק בצבא הוא השאיר אותה פה (קיבוץ מגן) אצל חבר שדאג לה במשך חודשיים. הבעיה היא כמו שאתם יודעים שגורים הם גורים והיא הרסה את הספה שלו והוא החליט שהוא לא מסוגל יותר לטפל בה. אז אייזק התקשר אלי ביום חמישי ושאל אם אני מוכנה לבוא איתו לשים את ג'ף בצער בעלי חיים ואמרתי לו שלא כי אני יודעת שאם היא לא תמצא בית תוך שבוע ירדימו אותה ואני לא מסוגלת לזה כי ניקשרתי אליה.. אמרתי לו שאני בינתיים אקח אותה אלי לדירה בקיבוץ ואחפש לה בית. יש לי רק חודש וקצת למצוא לה בית כי ביולי אני מתחילה שנת שירות. אני לא יכולה להביא אותה להורים כי כבר יש להם שני כלבים ושלושה חתולים.. 

אני רוצה להוסיף שהיא מקסימה וידידותית. נשאר לה סט אחד של חיסון המשושה. היא עוד לא חוסנה נגד כלבת. היא כנענית מעורבת ולפי הכפות רגליים תהיה כלבה גדולה. ומבחינתי פנסיון או מכלאה בעמותה יהיו ברירת מחדל ומוצא אחרון אם אני לא אצליח למצוא לה משפחה מאמצת/אומנה.

אני בינתיים ממשיכה לחפש ולנסות


----------



## sivi1964 (21/5/12)

לא קל... 
מציעה לנסות בזמן שנותר להגיע איתה לימי אימוץ של אס או אס במרכז.
כנסי לאתר שלהם ותוכלי לראות במה זה כרוך ואיך זה מתנהל.

כמו כן צלמי עוד כמה תמונות טובות והפיצי בפייסבור ובקשי שיתופים ככל האפשר.

הדבר הטוב ביותר היה למצוא חסות של עמותה או אומנה אחראית.

גורה כזאת חייבת חשיפה של ימי אימוץ,ופרסום בכל אתר אפשרי,וכמובן סינון רציני ואחראי.

הבעייה היא שכמותה יש המוני כלבים המחכים בדיוק לאותו בית מושיע,ובמיקרה שלך גם זמן קצר מאד יחסית.

נסי לרכז מאמץ במציאת אומנה!
באזור שלכם-אין הרבה אופציות טובות,ולכן לדעתי  ימי האימוץ של אס או אס הם המתאימים ביותר {במובן מסויים} עבורה.


----------



## שני357 (21/5/12)

כן 
זה באמת לא קל.. 
אני בקשר עם sos ואני אגיע איתה לימי אימוץ.
אני נורא רוצה למצוא לה בית אומנה, אני פשוט לא מכירה מישהו שיכול.
היא מפורסמת בפייסבוק של אחיות שלי, ובבלוג ופייסבוק של עמותה.

את צודקת, באמת יש עוד המון כלבים באותו מצב כמוה, והזמן באמת קצר. כמו שאת יכולה להבין הייתי מתה שתהיה לי את היכולת ואת הכלים לעזור לכל הכלבים שבמצב שלה, אבל אין לי.. וכרגע אני מתרכזת בה כי היא פה ובאמת נקשרתי אליה..
אם מישהו היה יכול לשמור לי אותה שלוש שנים הייתי חוזרת לקחת אותה אחרי צבא, אבל לצערי עוד לא מצאתי..
היא באמת מתוקה ומקסימה, והבית שיאמץ אותה יזכה בגדולל


----------



## תאנוש (22/5/12)

בדקתם עם חדרה אוהבת חיות? 
הם יושבים בתחנת הרכבת בחדרה, אולי זה כלבה שברחה מאצלהם או משהו?


----------



## שני357 (22/5/12)

תודה על העצה 
אני אשלח להם אימייל


----------



## שני357 (24/5/12)

היא לא שלהם


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

מכתב המלצה שמופיע באתר של כלביית גבע עירית רז 
בע אדם יקר שכמוך,

המילים הראשונות שלי אליך הם  ת ו ד ה   ת ו ד ה  ושוב ת ו ד ה מהולות בהתרגשות גוף ונפש.

פתאם המילה הזו, רבת המשמעות, נראית לי קטנה מדי להכיל את כל עוצמת הרגש שאגורה בה.

קשה לי לבטא את העומקים בנפשי באשר להודיה שלי אליך על עזרתך המטאורית במציאת בית חם

לכלבתי המבוגרת והאהובה.

השגת בית חם לכלבתי האהובה בדיוק כפי שנחוץ לה בהתאם לצרכיה כפי שביקשתי מימך -

ועוד באותו יום בו נמסרה !

ידעתי שאתה "השליח", שאתה האדם המתאים בשבילי ובשביל כלבתי וכל זאת מהאתר שלך באינטרנט.

מהאתר שלך למדתי אודותיך על מעשייך ועל אישיותך המיוחדת ועולמך הקשור בבעלי החיים.

במיוחד התרגשתי מ"בית האבות"לכלבים ללא בית שאתה מקיים, והפעילות של ילדים בעלי לקויות אשר ניתנת להם הזדמנות, בזכותך, לתת ולקבל שמחה ואהבה מבעלי החיים!

והכל מעשי ידיך וליבך הרחב והאנושי כל כך !

אין מאושרת ממני על כך שמסרתי לידיך את כלבתי וכבר היא נמצאת במקום חם ואוהב.



אוהבת אותך גבע - הלוואי וירבו כמותך - ישר כח !



עירית רז


----------



## goolo123 (22/5/12)

גם אם עשית "טוב" ל 2 כלבים זה עדיין 
כלום,לעומת מה שאתה עושה לכל עשרות ואולי יותר כלבים אחרים.
זה לא מרשים כל מכתבי התודה מאנשים שלא יודעים את האמת עלייך.
מכתבי תודה מאנשים תמימים שנפלו ברשת שלך! אנחנו כולנו מתנדבים שנותנים מזמנינו וגם כספינו למען כלבים חסרי בית בנוסף לחיים שלנו ולעבודות שאנחנו מתפרנסים מהם בכבוד..אתה לעומת זאת מתפרנס על גבם של כלבים אומללים ומתמימותם של אנשים.
אבל "לא לעולם חוסן" ..גם יומך יגיע!
אתה יכול להמשיך ולאיים על תפוז שימחקו את תגובותינו,אבל מה לעשות צנזורה על הפה של כ"א מאיתנו לא תוכל לעשות והדברים מחלחלים ויחלחלו לכל אחד ואחד.


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

הסבר קצר... 
אני עושה טוב לשני כלבים ביום התכוונת?? כפול 11 שנים זה די מכובד לא??

מכתב המלצה לא נועד להרשים, אלא לאזן ולהביע גם את הצד שלי..נראה  לי קצת מטומטם לחשוב שמשפחה שמסרה את הכלב אליי לא יודעת עליי הרי כולם מחפשים בגוגל לפני ובודקים אותי מכף רגל ועד ראש..ואחר כך שואלים ומתעניינים ומעורבים בתהליך..

אני משקיע (כסף) ביום בכלבייה מה שאת בטח מרוויחה בחודש עבודה: ביטוח,דלק,עובדים,הדברה,פרסום,זמן,וטרינר,חיסונים,אגרות בלתי צפוי ועוד ועוד..ומבחינת זמן רק מי שעצמאי יודע שאצלנו אין שעון אנחנו לא מסיימים לעבוד ב 16:00.. לדוגמא שלשום נסעתי לאילת להביא כלב תוקפני וחריף שאף עמותה לא רצתה בו וחזרתי הבייתה בשתיים וחצי בלילה.. 

אני לא חושב שלשקם כלב או לתת לו מזון,טיפול והשגחה זו מעשה נבלה ההפך..ואם אני מצליח להתפרנס מזה אז מה!! רק אם הייתי מתנדב אז זה בסדר..אני לא חושב שזה טיעון רציני.

אני לא מאיים על תפוז אלא נוהג כמו כל אחד במדינת חוק שחושב שנעשה לו הוצאת דיבה..עובדה שתפוז הסירו רק השמצות ולא ביקורת עניינית..ההפך לי זה רק תורם..אני מרוויח עשרות אלפי שקלים בשנה מהלינקים שאני שותל בתפוז ...ובזכות זה אני יכול להשכיר שטח יותר גדול לכלבים ושלא יהיו בכלובים,בזכות זה אני מסוגל להחזיק כלב ללא הגבלת זמן עד שהוא מוצא בית ולא צריך להרדים ולהמית את הכלבים,אני גאה  במה שאני עושה וברור שלעיתים אני טועה אבל מי שלא עושה לא טועה!!!וכל המן אני משתפר ומייעל את הפעילות שלי לדוגמא: אמץ-נע ואימצתון,פעילות בית ספרית וכו'...


----------



## goolo123 (22/5/12)

ואיזה בית אתה מוצא לכלבים שמגיעים אלייך? 
הבטחות לחוד ומציאות לחוד, מה?
אתה מוסר לקשירה..אתה מוסר לשמירה במקומות נוראיים..אתה לוקח כלבי בית אומללים שחיו עטופים באהבה  בתוך בתים ומוכר אותם ולא משנה לך למי ולאיזה תנאים, אבל לכולם אתה מבטיח הבטחות ל"בתים חמים"..אלו "הבתים החמים" שאתה מוצא?
בטח "בתים חמים"..השמש הקופחת מעל ראשם כשהם קשורים ושומרים על ההתנחלות ..היא מאוד חמה..
מעניין..כל ה"בתים החמים" מתנקזים אלייך?ממש אשרייך...
אם הייתי רוצה למסור כלבים לאנשים שאתה מוסר להם..לפי כמות הטלפונים שאני מקבלת יכולתי כל יום למסור גם 10 כלבים ולרוקן את הכלבייה..לעומת זאת אני מוסרת 5 בחודש..ולמה?כי רוב האנשים לא באמת בתים טובים..אבל לי כמתנדבת איכפת מכל כלב וכלב ולך לא!וזה ההבדל בינינו.
ברור שיש לך הוצאות על העסק ..ברור שאתה צריך לממן את כל העלויות..אז תבחר להתעסק במוצר אחר ולא בכלבים אומללים שעל חשבונם אתה חי.וכדי לממן את עצמך ולתפעל את העסק שלך אתה מוסר אותם לכל אחד.
ובוא אני אחדש לך משהו..עדיף לכל כלב שמגיע אלייך שיורדם בצורה הומנית ולא יגסוס למוות במוות איטי ואכזרי בחיים "החדשים" שאתה מייעד אותם.


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (23/5/12)

ולך אף פעם לא הייתה מסירה שגויה? 
לכולם יש מסירות שגויות, היחידים שלא טועים הם אלו שלא עושים.


----------



## goolo123 (23/5/12)

יש הבדל בין "מסירה שגויה" לבין לעשות מראש 
סינון נכון ולהחליט כמוני שלא מוסרים לשמירה, שלא מוסרים לקשירה (ולהחתים על זה בחוזה מחייב),לא מוסרים כלב רק לחצר.במידה ויש חצר להגיע ולבדוק שהחצר מגודרת היטב ושיש שער ננעל.אלא הדברים הבסיסיים עוד לפני שדיברנו עם הבן אדם לראות מה הרקע שלו והאם הוא מתאים...זו המסירה שגבע עושה???
למיטב ידיעתי ממש לא.כל עניין מציאת הבתים לא מגיע אצלו ממקום של לעזור לכלבים כמו עמותות התנדבותיות,אלא ממקום של לתחזק את העסק שלו וזה ההבדל "הקטן".
ועל כן, לא נפסיק לומר לכל אחד מה יקרה  לכלב שלו כשהוא מגיע אל המקום הזה בסבירות גדולה מאוד.


----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

הסינון אצלי הוא ממש פשוט...תקראו.. 
אם מגיעה משפחה אני שואל אותה במה הם עובדים? אם יש גינה? האם הם חולי ניקיון? ולפי התשובות וסגנון הדיבור אני מחליט מה להציע להם אם בכלל..אם מגיע בחור צעיר עם אופי ונטייה לערסיות/עבריינות כאשר בידו הימינית צרור מפתחות וחפיסת סיגריות  וביד שמאל אייפון (גנוב בדרך כלל) אני לא נותן לו כלב.. כי אין לו אפשרות גם להחזיק רצועה של כלב ואיך הוא יכול להבריש אותו?? אם מתקשרת אישה ושואלת בטון דיבור המאפיין את "הישראלי המכוער" האימוץ בחינם?..זה עולה כסף..?  הכל כלול..(אופס סליחה זה מתחום הצימרים) אני אומר לה שזה עולה 2500 ש"ח לקחת כלב..ומיד מרחיק את הטלפון מהאוזן כי בדרך כלל היא ישר טורקת  ומנתקת!!! ולפעמים מקללת "*&%&$%"

לי אין בעיה להחזיק כלב זמן רב..אני מזכיר שגם בעל הכלב משלם הרבה מאוד וגם המאמץ..פלוס קניית ציוד בקרוב ל 550 ש"ח ואילוף עולה 2500ש"ח ומלונה שעולה בין 250 (פלסטיק)ועד 2500 ש"ח(מעץ) כך שאני מאוד רווחי וכמובן שבמרבית המקרים אני מקבל טיפ שמן מבעל הכלב המקורי על שהחזקתי את כלבו זמן רב...וכמובן מכתב המלצה אבל לא תמיד כי יש כאלה שמתביישים שנאלצו למסור את הכלב..


----------



## goolo123 (23/5/12)

אתה מבזבז את זמנך בכתיבה מייגעת ולא אמינה.. 
אתה יכול להוציא גם ספר על איך עושים מסירות..בפועל אתה מוסר לקשירה ואתה מוסר רק לחצרות ולא ממש מעניין אותך אם הכלב ישוטט חופשי במושב..
לא יעניין אותך ..שוב, כי אתה לא עמותה התנדבותית ,אתה פועל כעסק שמוכר מוצר ורוצה להמשיך להתגלגל הלאה לחודש הבא.
לכן אין סיכוי שהכלבים אצלך כולם נימסרים לבתים טובים באמת .במיוחד הכלבים הלא מסירים..המבוגרים..התוקפניים...בעלי בעיות התנהגות..הגדולים פיזית והלא אטרקטיביים שאנשים לא הצליחו למוסרם בכוחות עצמם והחליטו להיפטר מהם אצלך..רחוק מהעין רחוק מהלב..
.למצוא בית לפיקנז זו לא החוכמה...(או שבעצם כן..מתוך ים הטלפונים צריך לזהות את הבית הטוב באמת ולא בגלל שהוא יהיה קשור..אלא מסיבות אחרות לגמרי..).


----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

ממש לא זו חלק מהעבודה שלי 
תפקידי בין היתר זה לענות,להגיב ולהציג את עמדתי...גם אצלי וגם אצלכם הבעלים מוסרים אחרי שגילו שזה קשה למצוא להם בית..


----------



## dim18 (22/5/12)

וואלה, קוסם ממש...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנשים שעובדים בתחום הזה עשרות שנים לוקח להם זמן רב עד בכלל לא למצוא בתים *ראויים* לכלבים שונים, גם כלבים מעולים שקצת שונים מהסטנדרט הדיבלי הנפוץ בארץ, שלא לדבר על כלבים בעיתיים/מבוגרים/תוקפניים וכו'.
והנה אתה בא וטוען שאפשר להעביר אליך *כל כלב* ואתה מתחייב למצוא לכוווולם בתים.
אז או שכולם לא יוצלחים כאלה ואתה סוג של עילוי שמצליח להמציא בכוח בתים שאיינם קיימים לכלבים שאיש לא רוצה בהם, או שהכלבים האלו שנמסרים אלייך ע"י הציבור הרחב שחלקו חסר כל הבנה בתחום והחלק השני רק מחפש איך להיפטר המכלבים שלו לא בדיוק מגיעים בתים האידיאלים.
היות ואני נמצא בעסק גם כמות צנועה של עוד מעט 10 שנים ומכיר את הקשיים בלמצוא לכלב בית ראוי מצד אחד, ומצד שני ידוע כמה קל ללכת לכיכר מרכזית בתל אביב להעמיד ארגז עם גורים, או לקשור כמה כלבים לעמוד ולהציע אותם לכל דיכפין. או לחלופין לחלק כלבים "לשמירה" בכל כפר של בני מיעוטים שישמחו לקבל אזעקה זמנית לבייתם/חוותם/מוסכם וכדומה, שתחזיק מעמד כמה שנים עד שתתפגר מהזנחה ו/או שברון לב.
משתי העובדות הפשוטות שציינתי להלן (ומוכרות לכל מי שנמצא בתחום הזה, או סתם יצא לו לעשות מחויבות אישית עם בע"ח), בצירוף הביקורת הרבה שמגיעה כלפייך מכל כך הרבה מקומות שונים ובילתי תלויים, כל שניתן להסיק שגם אם הכלבים האלו מוצאים בתים לבסוף, הרי שהבתים הללו הם ללא סינון מינימלי והכלבים הולכים לגורל לוט בערפל לא פחות , או למטרות שאיינן תואמות את צרכי הכלב.

ולגבי הכביכול מכתבי תודה שקיבלת, גם בהנחה שהם אמיתיים, אין מה להגיד מלבד שגם שעון מקולקל מדייק פעמיים ביום.


----------



## goolo123 (22/5/12)

אני מאמצת את המשפט האחרון..הוא נהדר..


----------



## מיקי מהי (22/5/12)

שעון עומד מדייק פעמיים ביממה


----------



## nathaliesh (22/5/12)

אתה נדרש להפסיק לפרסם את הכלביה שלך ע"ג הפורו 
הפורום.
אחרת אאלץ להתחיל למחוק הודעות.

תודה


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

בקשתך גובלת בחוצפה לכאורה... 
דווקא את בתור מנהלת הפורום אמורה לשמור על איזון ולתת "במה" לכולם כל עוד זה בגבול הסביר ובשפה נאותה..אך משום מה נראה כי בחרת לקחת צד בדיון במקום לנהל אותו...האם להעלות מכתב תודה זו פרסומת לאחר שאני מושמץ? האם להעלות תמונה עדכנית של הכלבייה לאחר שגולש מעלה תמונה מלפני כארבע שנים זו פרסומת? מוזר לחלוטין וכתבתי כבר להנהלת תפוז שיבדקו אם הצדק איתי?!!!


----------



## nathaliesh (22/5/12)

יש פה שמירה על איזון וקבלת במה 
הבקשות להפסיק לפרסם אינן ייחודיות לך, אף מפרסם לא מורשה בפורום ואף כלביה לא מקבלת את הבמה שאתה קבלת.
כיוון שהעלת את הפרסום בתגובה לטענות שהועלו כלפיך הוא לא נמחק, כפי שהבחנת.

מעבר לזה - כל תלונה על התנהלות הנהלת הפורום - אתה יכול לשלוח במסרים. לא יהיה דיון בהנהלת ע"ג הפורום עצמו, ע"פ תקנון תפוז.


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (23/5/12)

הגישה כאן לא הוגנת... 
הכלבייה הותקפה בגלוי (כי גם להגיד אל תלכי לשם בתור לקוחה ופרטים במסרים) זו התקפה בגלוי ולכן הגיוני שתינתן זכות תגובה מלאה.

אילו מראש ההסתייגויות היו מנוסחות בתור פרטים במסרים ללא ציון האל תלכי לשם בגוף ההודעה בפורום היית צודקת אבל מרגע שההתקפה על הכלביה היא רחבה (כמות גולשים) ופומבית (על גבי הפורום ולא במסרים) זה רק הוגן שגם הכלביה תוכל לטעון כל אשר על ליבה.

מעבר לזה שכל הגישה של לתקוף את הכלביה הנ"ל סותרת את כל מה שקורה כאן בפורום במהלך השנה.

במהלך השנה עמותות מתחננות כאן לכספים כדי לקלוט כלבים שלאנשים נמאס מהם, והנה מגיעה כלביה ללא הרדמה שגם מצליחה לקבל עם כל כלב כזה 2500 שקל ולכן יכולה לפעול יותר בקלות.

תוקפים אותם על איכות האוכל כאילו שבכל עמותה זה יותר טוב
תוקפים אותם על איכות טיפול ווטרינרי כאילו שבכל עמותה זה יותר טוב

רק השבוע היו כאן כלבים זקנים שחיפשו  להם בית חדש, אם יגיעו אליו לפחות המשפחה תשלם משהו, משום שמבריחים אותם ממנו המשפחה פשוט תזרוק את הכלב בלי להוציא גרוש בעמותה אחרת שבמקרה הטוב תוציא הון עתק על הכלב במהלך השנים ובמקרה הפחות טוב תרדים אותו וזהו.


----------



## nathaliesh (23/5/12)

מי לא נתן לו זכות תגובה מלאה? 
בנתיים לא נמחקה תגובה אחת בשרשור.

מעבר לכך - אם אתה רוצה לדון בהתנהלות הנהלת הפורום אתה מוזמן לעשות את זה במסרים. לא נגיב על ניהול הפורום ע"ג הפורום.


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (23/5/12)

את שמת לב מה עשית כרגע? 
את שאלת שאלה בכותרת, וביקשת לא לענות עליה בכנות בתוכן.
כלומר אם אני נענה לבקשה שלך, כל קוראי הכותרות בלבד בטוחים שזהו את צודקת כי לא עניתי ולא טורחים לקרוא את כל ההודעה שלך ולהבין מדוע לא עניתי.

מעבר לזה, לא ביקשתי תגובתך על גבי הפורום, אני רשמתי מה שרשמתי כדי שאולי מישהו מבאי הפורום יפיק מזה מסקנות.

כאשר TOOMUCH מזכירה שמות הכלבים שהיא חושבת שחטפו בגלל גבע, זה הוגן רק אם מישהו יכול להזכיר לה שמות הכלבים שחטפו בגללה.

כאשר מישהו מדבר על תזונה לקויה של כלבים בגבע ההודעה נשארת אבל אילו מישהו רושם כך על חנות זו או אחרת שמוכרת אוכל לקוי ההודעה הייתה נמחקת..

בעבר שדיברו על תנאי אימוץ לא נאותים בעמותה מסויימת השרשור נמחק (אמרתם לבקשת העמותה)
ואילו כאן זה חוגג.

זה מה שלא הוגן...


----------



## nathaliesh (24/5/12)

לא הבנתי את הטענה 
אבל אם יש לך טענות על דרך ההתנהלות הפורום - אתה יותר ממוזמן למסרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




לא נדון על דרך ניהול הפורום בפורום עצמו.


----------



## goolo123 (23/5/12)

להתרחק מ כלביית גבע כמו מאש!! 
לא נפסיק לומר בכל מקום ובריש גלי שצריך להתרחק מכם כמו מאש.ואם אי אפשר לומר את זה בגלוי ,אז נאמר את זה במסרים ובכל דרך אפשרית.
מקום שפועל כעסק על חשבון כלבים אומללים ואנשים תמימים לא יקבל לעולם פרסום חיובי.
אני בטוחה שכשהמקום ניפתח ומטרתו הראשונית לא הייתה לעשות כסף ממציאת בתים לכלבים זה נעשה אולי מאהבה לכלבים.
לכן יש בי תיקווה שבכל זאת תתעשתו ותשנו את הדרך בה אתם נוהגים,אתם יכולים להיות פנסיון או לעשות אילופים או כל דבר אחר שמכניס כסף מבלי לפגוע בכלבים.
מציאת בתים תשאירו לעמותות שלא מונעות משיקולים כספיים.הכלבים הם לא אביזריים ולא מוצרי מדף לקנייה!


----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

אני לא עמותה ולא אהיה.. 
במהלך חיי עבדתי עם מס' עמותות בתחומים שונים וכמעט תמיד ראיתי סוג של שחיתות: למשל נתנו טלפון לבת של המנכ"ל על חשבון העמותה..למשל משכורת עתק למנהלים, ליחצנים ובזבוז עצום של כספי תרומות.. לקיחת ציוד משרדי,מזון, קומבינות על שלל סוגן, לקיחת תרופות לשימוש עצמי וכו'..

אני בגלל זה לא תורם לשום עמותה ומעדיף לתת נדבה לקבצן ברמזור ולא לתרום או לשלוח SMS בעלות של 10 שקלים...לא לעמותה כזו ולא לאחרת... 

עד היום המטרה היא לעשות טוב אני לא סדיסט ומשתדל לעשות טוב הן לבעל הכלב הן לכלב והן למאמצים...וברור שלעיתים אני טועה ושוגה..

ברור שלא אסגור בדיוק ההפך לאור ההצלחה והגדלת הנפח בשנתיים האחרונות: הפקתי עיתון ומפיק עיתון של אימוצים,כתבתי ספר ילדים על חינוך כלבים שיצורף לשקי מזון של חברת מזון מוכרת, קניתי משאית -"אמץ-נע" בעלות של 120,000ש"ח, הגדלתי את המקום ובתקופה הקרובה אקנה משק בעלות מטורפת של 2,250,000 ש"ח ושם יהיה מרכז גדול ובית מחסה הגדול בישראל והכל ברמה גבוה אך תוך שמירה על חיי טבע וחופש(לא כלובים)..אני מזכיר שאני מאמץ ומוסר עשרות כלבים בחודש..מוכר מזון כלבים,ומאלף כלבים מהמפורסמים בארץ ואף בעולם...בתחום גילוי מוקשים בעזרת חזירים...אני מקבל כל ביקורת ומשתדל לשפר...כלומר אני קורא בין השורות ומנסה להבין מה אפשר לשפר, לשדרג ולתקן..


----------



## goolo123 (23/5/12)

להתרחק מאחיזת העיניים הזו...להתרחק מ גבע... 
אתה מוזמן להסתכל במאזן של העמותה שלנו ולראות על מה יוצא הכסף.
כולנו מתנדבים ותורמים לא רק מזמנינו אלא גם מכספינו.
הוצאות על דלק, הוצאות על טלפונים הכל מכספינו הפרטי. כשאתה מדבר על שחיתויות בעמותות תבדוק היטב את מה שאתה אומר..
זה אפילו מצחיק  לחשוב שיש מאין לקחת..
אנו אוספים בגדים משומשים של אנשים , נוברים בפחי אשפה ומהדברים האלו עושים" שוק 5 שקלים", כדי שיהיו לנו עוד כמה שקלים לטפל מבחינה רפואית בכלבים,לעקר ולסרס.אז אתה מדבר על שחיתויות?
שחיתות זה כאשר אתה פוגע ברכוש או בגוף...אנחנו לא עושים לא את זה ולא את זה...אבל תסתכל על עצמך..


----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

כל הכבוד...!!! 
כל הכבוד!!! אבל אני ייצרתי מנגנון שאני לא צריך לנבור באשפה, אלא פשוט מושך כסף מהבנק וקונה מלונות,מזרונים וכו'...אני משלם לוטרינר במזומן והוא מעקר,מסרס ועושה מה שצריך ובמחיר זול מאוד..כל החוכמה לדעת לגבות מספיק כסף מהבעלים הראשון ומהמאמץ בכדי שיהיה במערכת מספיק כסף...ושחיתות קיימת בהרבה עמותות (בכלליות לא של כלבים) אני שמח שאצלכם לא תמשיכו כך ותפקחו עיניים שלא יעקצו אותכם בלי שתדעו..מזכיר לך: שהירשזון לקח משהו שלא לו,היה עורך דין שניהל כספים של ניצולי שואה שלקח מיליונים אם אני לא טועה...???

כמה דוגמאות: 

https://www.google.co.il/#hl=iw&q=ג....,cf.osb&fp=92827dfb8f59e8b6&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## goolo123 (23/5/12)

אתה חושב שאנחנו "שווים"?על מה אתה מדבר? 
"כל החוכמה..."...תן לי קרדיט שגם לי יש קצת חוכמה...אתה מנהל עסק...אתה בוחר איך לנהל אותו ובאיזו צורה.
אנחנו קבוצה של מתנדבים שבחרנו *להתנדב * בהסגר עירוני.
מטרתינו למצוא בתים לכלבים  שנמצאו משוטטים ברחוב ושעומדים לפני המתה...לנו אין ממי לגבות 2500 ש"ח מראש...ולנו אין יכולת לווסת את מספר הכלבים הנכנסים....הדבר היחיד שנתון לשליטתינו זה לבחור לאיזה בית הכלבים יוצאים.ואת זה אנחנו יודעים לעשות.


----------



## phobe1 (23/5/12)

שחיתות? הצחקתה אותי... 
רוב העמות העוסקות בתחום נדרשות על פי חוק לפרסם את הדוחות השנתיים שלהן. אתה (וכולם) מוזמן לראות בדיוק כמה גרושים מקבלות ה2.5 עובדות שלנו ולאן בדיוק הולך כל הכסף שנכנס מתרומות. 

הלוואי שהיה מה לגנוב... זה היה כל כך משמח שיהיה מספיק כסף בשביל שמישהו בכלל יוכל לחשוב על שחיתות. רוב העמותות בפועל מופעלות בעיקר על ידי מתנדבים אשר מוצאים כסף מכספם הפרטי (אם זה על דלק, טל', וכו).

בכל מקרה, אני לא רואה טעם להמשיך את הוויכוח איתך, אתה עושה עבודה מספיק יפה בלחפור לעצמך את הקבר. אם מישהו מקוראי הפורום לא שמע עליך לפני השרשור היום, אני משוכנעת שמכל מה שכתבת הם כבר יודעים את כל מה שצריך לדעת עליך.


----------



## כלביית גבע (24/5/12)

כל הכבוד לכם.. 
כל הכבוד לכם...


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

מכתב תודה מגלית נחום שמופיע באתר של כלביית גב 
9.1.2012
גבע שלום,
רציתי להודות לך בכמה מילים על האופן שבו עזרת לי למצוא בית חדש ללולה הכלבה שלי מסוג ספרינג ספניאל.
ההתלבטות הייתה גדולה מאוד ,מצד אחד נקשרתי אל הכלבה מאוד והיא הייתה כמו עוד ילדה בבית ואפילו כפי שסיפרתי לך לפעמיים כשהילדים לא היו בסופי שבוע בבית תחליף  לא רע בכלל . 
לולה היא כלבה מקסימה ואוהבת, אולי אפילו אוהבת מידי ,אבל לאחרונה התגלו אצלה סימני תוקפנות כלפי החברים שהילדים הביאו הביתה.
הייתי מקבלת טלפון מיד יום שלולה ניסתה לקפוץ על ילד חבר של הבן שלי וביום אחר על אחת החברות של הבת שלי .
בלב כואב מאוד מאוד מאוד החלטתי למסור את לולה , חשבתי על הרבה דרכים לעשות זאת ושחיפשתי בגוגל נתקלתי במודעה ובאתר שלך ..... 
מי כמוך יודע שהחלטתי והתחרטתי ושוב החלטתי והתחרטתי כל פעם מחדש קובעת איתך ומבטלת ושוב חוזר חלילה .
אתה תמיד ענית בסבלנות ועודדת והראת הבנה לגבי המצב. ביום שבאת כל הדרך מביתך לקחת את לולה היה יום קשה לי במיוחד , איך שנכנסת לבית ראיתי שאתה אדם שבאמת אוהב כלבים , ראו את זה בגישה שלך לכלבה ובחום שניסית להעניק לה מיידית.
העלתי אותה למשאית שלך " אמץ נע " כפי שאתה קורא לה ועליתי הבייתה לבכות בערך 3 שעות......
איך שהגעת הביתה קיבלתי ממך הודעה שהחלטת הפעם לקחת את לולה לבייתך ולא להשאיר אותה בכלבייה תדע לך שלדעתי הצלת את חיי הכלבה באותו הרגע ... ידעת להבחין בין כלבה שהתרגלה לחיי בית ולבין כלב אחר שאולי היה רגיל לחיות בחוץ....והמחשבה שלולה תישן בקור בחוץ במקום לא מוכר פשוט הרג אותי .
מידי כמה ימים כאשר שאלתי לשלומה של לולה קיבלתי דיווח אמיתי ממך תמיד סובלני , והשתדלת מאוד לענות לי בהקדם האפשרי .... סיפרת לי איך לולה מתאקלמת וזה עודד אותי מאוד.
כל פעם שיצאת איתה לטיול במשאית סיפרת לי איך עבר ומה שלומה ..עברו מספר ימים אני די בטוחה שאפילו פחות מחודש קיבלתי מייל ממך שלולה מצאה בית חדש סיפרת לי על הבחור שלקח אותה בשביל חברתו ועל ההתלהבות שלה לגבי לולה.
לא אשקר ואומר שלא קינאתי קצת שהיא זכתה בלולה וההרגשה של שמחה הייתה מהולה גם בעצב מיצידי אבל בשורה התחתונה אני שמחה מאוד שנמצא לה בית חדש וטוב.עשית מאמץ אדיר למצוא לה בית ובמקביל דאגת לה מאוד שהייתה אצלך.
אני חייבת לומר שכאשר קראתי את מכתבי התודה באתר שלך הייתי קצת סקפתית לגבי אמינותם. 
אבל הנה אני יושבת וכותבת לך גם מכתב תודה ויכולה להמליץ בפה מלא על השירות הנהדר שאתה נותן .
אז שוב תודה רבה .....                                                              גלית זהבי – נחום - ממודיעין


----------



## goolo123 (22/5/12)

הכל מצגות שווא!אתה יכול לשים עשרות 
מכתבי תודה מאנשים תמימים שנפלו ברשת שלך! אנחנו כולנו מתנדבים שנותנים מזמנינו וגם כספינו למען כלבים חסרי בית בנוסף לחיים שלנו ולעבודות שאנחנו מתפרנסים מהם בכבוד..אתה לעומת זאת מתפרנס על גבם של כלבים אומללים ומתמימותם של אנשים.
אבל "לא לעולם חוסן" ..גם יומך יגיע!
אתה יכול להמשיך ולאיים על תפוז שימחקו את תגובותינו,אבל מה לעשות צנזורה על הפה של כ"א מאיתנו לא תוכל לעשות והדברים מחלחלים ויחלחלו לכל אחד ואחד.


----------



## pandidi (22/5/12)

לי יש הרבה חומר הפוך ממה שאת מספרת עליכם 
אבל ממש הרבה!
כולל ניסיון מר אישי!


----------



## pandidi (22/5/12)

לא שרשתי נכון! הכוונה לגבע


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

אי אפשר לרצות את כולם ..אפילו אלוהים טועה!!! 
אי אפשר לרצות את כולם ..אפילו אלוהים טועה!!!..גם אני טעיתי ואני עוד אטעה החוכמה ללמוד ולהפיק לקחים..ולשפר..


----------



## pandidi (22/5/12)

אבל אפשר גם לא להיות כל כך גרוע 
כולם טועים אבל לא כולם רק טועים.


----------



## pandidi (22/5/12)

אפשר לשאול אותך מה הקשר שלך למקום?


----------



## מיקי מהי (22/5/12)

זה הוא בעצמו


----------



## elin86 (22/5/12)

מאוד אמין! 
לפרסם בעצמך מכתבי תודה שקיבלת.. יאללה..
הרי יכולת לחבר אותם בעצמך בשניות..
אתה אפילו לא חכם..


----------



## מיקי מהי (22/5/12)

כן הא?


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

האנס חושש לבת שלו והגנב חושש לבית שלו... 
פתגם ערבי עתיק: "האנס חושש לבת שלו והגנב חושש לבית שלו" בקיצור מי שרמאי חושב שכולם רמאים ומי שאנס חושב שכולם אנסים.. האומנם??? זו מדינה כל כך קטנה את חושבת שאפשר להעלות ולפרסם מכתבי תודה/המלצה בלי לגלות שיש דמות מאחורי המכתב?...יש אתר שנקרא פייסבוק את יכולה לחפש את הממליצים והמודים ולשאול אותם...ברור שיש לקוחות שאכזבתי...ויש לקוחות כועסים..אבל זה מינורי..את יודעת איזה שנאה אני שומע כלפי העמותות מצד עשרות אוהבי כלבים?? אז מה!!! את יודעת כמה שונאים את מכבי האש? כמה שונאים את הרופאים? כמה שונאים את התקשורת? אפילו לא תאמיני יש כאלה ששונאים את צה"ל צבא העם!!!.... תמיד יהיו אוהבים ושונאים, מרוצים ומאוכזבים זו דרך העולם...


----------



## phobe1 (22/5/12)

את כל כך חצופה שאפילו מי שלא 
שמע עליכם קודם יכול להבין בדיוק איזה סוג אנשים אתם רק מלקרוא את צורת הניסוח שלך


----------



## nathaliesh (22/5/12)

אני מבקשת לשמור על שפה נאותה 
הודעה נוספת עם קללות והשוואות לאנסים וגנבים תמחק.
יש לך כאן במה להביע את דעתך, להגיב ולענות על כל האשמה שעולה נגדך - אבל לא בקללות.תודה.


----------



## עירית ושי (22/5/12)

המכתבים מעידים יותר על הכותבים מאשר על הנמען 
"נקשרתי אל הכלבה מאוד והיא הייתה כמו עוד ילדה בבית ..."
"...להודיה שלי אליך על עזרתך המטאורית במציאת בית חם לכלבתי המבוגרת והאהובה"

"כמו ילדה", "כלבה מבוגרת ואהובה" אבל הן חלילה לא תגורנה בבית עם המשפחה היחידה שהכירו...

הם כנראה אמיתיים (לצערנו) אבל זה לא אומר שהם שווים משהו.


----------



## מיקי מהי (22/5/12)

ועזרה מטאורית


----------



## pandidi (22/5/12)

לא לא ולא!


----------



## goolo123 (22/5/12)

כנסו!!לכל מי שרוצה "טעימה" מאיך המקום שלו 
נראה, לפחות לפני כמה שנים..כתבה שפורסמה וצולמה..
"הכלבייה מוזנחת"..כך נאמר בכתבה..ניתן לראות את תנאי המחייה של הכלבים בכלובים, את כמות הצואה בכלובים, ניתן לראות כלבים קשורים ולצידם מלונה מאולתרת מקרשים..
כאן


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

תמונות מעודכנות... 
היום מרבית הכלבים נמצאים בשטח פתוח עם עשרות מלונות...אין צואה ואין כלובים רק מעט כלבים בכלוב אלה שתוקפניים/ברחניים/פחדנים ולאט לאט מתחברים ללהקה הגדולה שמחולקת ל 3 חצרות של 2-4 דונם בערך...ואז מה אם היתה מלונה מאולתרת !!לכלב להבדיל מהאדם, אין חשיבות למראה ולצורה, אלא: יש הגנה משמש? או אין! יש הגנה מרוח? או אין! יש הגנה מגשם? או אין!

נכון אז הופעתי במשפחה חורגת, כי נקלעתי לחובות אבל מאז העסק השתפר ולכן גם התנאים של הכלבים השתפרו...זו חלק מהפקת הלקחים והשיפור שכל עסק עושה ופועל..כעת לכלבים חצרות ענקיות לנו יש פחות עבודה..מרבית הכלבים הלא סוצייאלים הופכים לחברותיים ואז מקבלים צאנ'ס להגיע למשפחה חדשה....


----------



## מ ו פ ת ע ת (22/5/12)

כהדיוט, לא רואה מחסה מרוח או מגשם בתמונה הזו 
מה שאני רואה זה שיש ברקע שורה של מלונות (?) שאין מעליהן קירוי שיגן משמש, רוח או גשם. לא הצלחתי להבחין בתמונה האם יש מתחת למלונה הגבהה או יציקה כלשהי או משהו שימנע ממנה להתמלא בבוץ/מים בחורף. אני לא מתיימרת להיות מומחית ואני גם לא מתנדבת או פעילה בעמותה כלשהי אבל תמונה זו לא משקפת תנאים שאני הייתי רוצה שיחיה בהם כלב משלי.


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

הכלב חופשי ולכן בוחר את מקומו.. 
מאחר והכלבים חופשים הם בוחרים את המקום יש סככה, יש מתחמים עם בטון, ויש עצים שנותנים צל..הכלב חופשי ובוחר היכן לרבוץ כל האפשרויות עומדות לצידו...אין ספק שלא לכל כלב ולכל בעל כלב המקום מתאים..בדיוק כמו שלא כל גן ילדים תואם לכל אימא והיא בוחרת היכן לרשום את בנה..ואנחנו דואגים לשפר ולשדרג את המקום מיום ליום..אגב האם בוץ מפריע לכלב? לא נראה לי הם מחפשים את הבוץ ואת הגי'פה פשוט אנחנו  בני האדם במהלך השנים עשינו האנשה לכלבים..אבל הם עדיין חיות שאוהבות בוץ,לכלוך וגיפה וככל שזה מסריח יותר הרי זה משובח..דוגמא קטנה תעברי עם כלב ממוצע ליד לטאה מתה על הכביש ותראי שישר הכלב נמרח על זה ומתגלגל אגב צואת סוסים היא הבושם הכי מבוקש של הכלבים וחלקם אפילו מנשנשים תוך כדי בישום גופם..


----------



## goolo123 (22/5/12)

אתה מוסר כלבים לכל מי שמוכן לשלם לך כסף! 
אתה מוסר לקשירה..אתה מוסר לשמירה במקומות נוראיים..אתה לוקח כלבי בית אומללים שחיו עטופים באהבה  בתוך בתים ומוכר אותם ולא משנה לך למי ולאיזה תנאים, אבל לכולם אתה מבטיח הבטחות ל"בתים חמים"..אלו "הבתים החמים" שאתה מוצא?
בטח "בתים חמים"..השמש הקופחת מעל ראשם כשהם קשורים ושומרים על ההתנחלות ..היא מאוד חמה..
מעניין..כל ה"בתים החמים" מתנקזים אלייך?ממש אשרייך...
ובוא אני אחדש לך משהו..עדיף לכל כלב שמגיע אלייך שיורדם בצורה הומנית ולא יגסוס למוות במוות איטי ואכזרי בחיים "החדשים" שאתה מייעד אותם.
עדיף לכלב להיות בתנאים של הסגר עירוני שזהו מצב זמני אם בסופו של דבר מובטח לו להגיע לבית אמיתי וטוב.
מה יעזור לו להיות תקופה במקום ,אפילו אם הוא נהדר עכשיו כשבסוף התקופה הוא מוצא עצמו קשור באיזה חור גוסס למוות.
מי שיש לו קצת (לא הרבה) הגיון.צריך לראות את המובן מאליו...
במדינה בה כל העמותות קורסות, במדינה בה מרדימים 100000 כלבים בשנה ,ביניהם גם צעירים ,בריאים וללא בעיות התנהגות, במדינה בה ההיצע של הכלבים עולה בהרבה על הביקוש, לא יתכן מצב שכולם..כל העמותות וההסגרים לא מוצאים בתים טובים לכל הכלבים ורק גוף אחד,פרטי,רק הוא מצליח למצוא בתים..ולא "סתם בתים"...בתים מצויינים..ומעניין שדווקא הגוף הזה הוא לא גוף התנדבותי(כמו אלו שלא מצליחים למצוא בתים), הוא גוף פרטי שזו פרנסתו...גוף שמקבל כסף ממי שרוצה למסור את כלבו  ומקבל כסף ממי שקונה ממנו.


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

לא מדוייק אפילו שקרי 
ממש לא!! לעיתים אפילו אני מוסר בחינם!!!תלוי מי עומד מולי...ומה מצבו של הכלב..למשל כלב בן 7 שמישהו רוצה לאמץ והיה בכלבייה תקופה ארוכה ואף אחד לא רצה בו והמאמץ מוכן לקחת את הכלב אך מסרב לשלם, כי הוא מבוגר ומבחינתו זה עניין של זמן עד שיתחילו ביקורים אצל וטרינר אז אני נותן לו בחינם...אבל בדרך כלל הוא קונה אוכל,מלונה,וציוד כך שאני לא מפסיד...יש כלבה שמסרתי להתנחלות והיא כל היום חופשייה ומבריחה תנים וזרים מהשטח אז מה רע בזה? ש לה אוכל בייתי בשפע מהישיבה התורנית ותמיד יש במקום אנשים 24/7 אפילו בבית המקורי שלה לא היו לה חיים כאלה אלא הייתה קשורה בגינה פעם בחודש היו מנקים לה את  הצואה מהשטח וזהו, כי הוא פארמדיק במד"א ואין לו זמן!!!, בהתנחלות היא כלבת שמירה חופשייה ומאושרת וזוכה ליחס אנושי וכלבי תמיד...מרבית החקלאים מעדיפים לא לקשור את הכלב שכן הגנבות הם בעלות מרכיב לאומני דווקא כלפי יהודים ולכן יש צורך ממש בלהקה גדולה שרצה לעבר הפולשים.


----------



## dim18 (22/5/12)

ואיך אתה דואג שבלהקות האלה 
הזכרים לא יקרעו אחד לשני את הצורה, שנקבות דומיננטיות לא יפגעו בנקבות חלשות יותר, שלא תהייה התנפלות של כלבים ותיקים על כלב חדש שנכנס ויקרעו אותו גלזרים.
כלבים זאת חיית הלקה, משמע הם מתחברים, יוצרים קבוצה ויצאים כנגד קבוצות יריבות או פרטים זרים, בגלל זה בכל העמותות הם מוחזקים בכלובים נפרדים ולא כולם במתחם משותף כמו עם חתולים.
רק מההסבר הלא מספק הזה, שלא לדבר על התמונה הפצפונת שלא ניתן להבין ממנה דבר הייתי חושד בכל מילה שיוצאת לך מהמקלדת.


----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

הכלבים התוקפנים בכלובים ... 
בדיוק כמו אצל בני אדם מי שמשוגע אלים ובעל עבר "פלילי" נמצא מאחורי סורג ובריח כלומר כלב תוקפני נמצא במתחם סגור/כלוב..למה ל"העניש" את כולם ולכלוא אותם???כל השאר החברותים והנורמלים נמצאים ביחד...כמובן שלעיתים יש טעיות ופתאום כלב תוקף כלב אחר אבל משתדלים לתחקר את הבעלים שמסר ולברר מה האופי וכמובן שמגבילים ועושים התאמה איטית. ..מחר אצלם ואפרסם עוד תמונות גדולות...אבל זה פשוט מדהים...לפני 10 שנים רב הכלבים היו בכלובים והתלוננו בפורום,,אחר כך הצבתי כבלים לריצה וגם התלוננו,אחר כך בניתי כלביית טפחות שהלכלוך והשתן ישר יורד לביוב..התלוננו עכשיו יש לי מתחמים מגודרים וגם מתלוננים....בקיצור זה כמו הסיפור הבא:

אבא ובן ולהם חמור לבן וחסון הלכו במדבר...הבן רכב על החמור והאב הוביל אותו באמצעות חבל לצווארו..ראו זאת אנשים ואמרו: " איזה בן חוצפן אתה..למה האבא המבוגר שלך הולך ברגל ואתה רוכב?" לאור התלונות החליטו השניים להתחלף, הבן צעד ברגל ולו אביו רכב על החמור...ראו זאת אנשים ואמרו:"איזה מין אבא אתה??הבן הצעיר שלך הולך ברגל במדבר? למה לא תיתן לו לרכב על החמור?"..לאור הטענות החליטו השניים לרכב ביחד על החמור..ראו זאת אנשים ורתחו מזעם:"זו התעללות רדו מהחמור!" בשל חשש מזעם הציבור החליטו האב והבן לצעור ברגל ולהוביל את החמור...ראו זאת אנשים ואמרו:" איזה שני מטומטמים..יש להם חמור חזק וחסון והם הולכים במדבר בלי לרכב עליו?" האבא לקח את החמור על גבו והחל לצעוד במדבר עד שהגיע לבייתו שבכפר!! המוסר השכל מהסיפור הזה: שתמיד יהיה לאנשים מה לומר...


----------



## מיקי מהי (22/5/12)

שומר נפשו ירחק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
כואב הלב על הכלבים שממתינים עד 17:00 למזון


----------



## כלביית גבע (22/5/12)

לכלבים אוכל חופשי..עובדה שרובם עולים במשקל 
לכלבים אוכל חופשי..עובדה שרובם עולים במשקל...


----------



## מיקי מהי (22/5/12)

מה אתה אומר? 
תראה כאן
גם היא עלתה במשקל
הרבה הרבה
http://www.thedogfiles.com/2011/04/...hree-times-her-weight-from-eating-human-food/


----------



## xslf (22/5/12)

וכמה המזון שהם מקבלים מאוזן? 
עלייה במשקל לא אומרת שהכלב בריא.

אילו זה היה המדד, לא היו מדברים על "מגיפת ההשמנה" בבע"ח ובבני אדם.

עברת כבר למזון כלבים איכותי (איזה)? או שאתה ממשיך להאכיל בשאריות ללא בניית תפריט מאוזן המתאים לצרכי הכלב הספציפי?


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (23/5/12)

זו השוואה לעמותה או לבית? 
אני בספק שבכל העמותות שמוזכרות כאן לטובה המזון יותר מאוזן מאשר בכלביה הנ"ל.


----------



## מיקי מהי (23/5/12)

טוב שיש לו מישהו 
שלפחות בכתיבה עושה עבודה פי כמה טובה משלו

לא מתכוונת להיכנס איתך למענה לשאלות שאתה מעלה
אין לי ענין בשיפוט אלא בהעלאת מודעות אצל הבעלים הפוטנציאלי ,יצירת הבנה מה צריך כלב ברמה בסיסית וכך הלאה.
לפיכך גם הדיון ההזוי הזה שרובו ככולו הפך לפרסומת גלויה וסמויה לכלביית גבע

יכול לעזור.
שרלטנים תמיד היו ותמיד יהיו
מודעות הלקוח היא שבסופו של יום עושה את ההבדל

ורק ככה בקטנה בהיות העמותות שלא למטרת רווח אני לא מוצאת שום מקום להשוואה בינן לבין הכלביה המדוברת שהיא עסק לכל דבר וענין.
עסק ראוי לו להתנהל ככזה

הבחור שמופיע בכתבה הוא כל כך להוט לפרסם את דברו,הוא תמיד צודק,דיבוריו על כסף מעבירים חלחלה ויחסו לכלבים ...להגיע בחמש אחרי הצהריים להאכיל זה משהו שאני לעולם לעולם לא אשכח
אדם שחושב ומדבר למצלמה כאילו הכל סובב סביבו...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







יעשה מה שירצה,באמת *שהוא* לא מענין אותי,אבל שלא יחשוב שכולם טפשים וסקלרוטים

ובזה תם חלקי בדיון שהופך מרגע לרגע אווילי,לא מכבד את משתתפיו ועוד דברים כגון זה


----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

זה אני....האחד שעונה לתגובות 
למה באיזה שעה נותנים אוכל לכלב ממוצע בבית טיפוסי בתל - אביב או בבאר שבע?? את יודעת שיש כלבים שלא רואים אדם משעה 06:00 עד 17:00 בערב, כי הם עובדים..אגב יש כאלה שיש להם ילדים בנוסף לכלבים...וגם אותם הם לא רואים..מתי לדעתך הכלב מקבל אוכל במידה והא לא מקבל חופשי כי הוא גרגרן ואוכל הכל כל הזמן??????

ואת צודקת הפרסום הוא בהחלט עוזר הן הגלוי והן הסמוי...


----------



## מיקי מהי (23/5/12)

אה אז יש לך שני כינויים? טוב לדעת


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (23/5/12)

חס וחלילה... 
אני מניח שהוא התכוון שהוא הכלביה, והוא זה שנותן את התשובות ולא אני.

אני כאן באופן זמני , שומר על כמה כלבים שבעליהם בחול לתקופה ארוכה.

ודרך אגב, גם אני מאכיל פעם ביום, ודווקא מעדיף להאכיל בערב ולא בבוקר, הכלבים מעדיפים לאכול שקריר ולא שחמסין.


----------



## מיקי מהי (24/5/12)

אין שום בעיה 
כל עוד הזמנים קבועים פחות או יותר
כל עוד יש פיקוח על הכלבים כל כמה שעות 
כל עוד דואגים להם למים נקיים ללא הגבלה
כל עוד מישהו דואג שאזור המחיה יהיה נקי מצרכים וכשמדובר במכלאה ותאים יש חשיבות עליונה להגיע על הבוקר ולו רק לצורך הזה שהוא אלמנטרי כשמדובר בכלבים


----------



## מיקי מהי (24/5/12)

דרך אגב 
האם תחת חסותך כלבים בעלי צרכים מיוחדים? גורים ? ועוד כהנה וכהנה ? כי אתה לא כלביה ולא טוען לשיקום נכון?


----------



## מיקי מהי (23/5/12)

בכל מקרה הכינוי השני-יותר אינטילגנטי


----------



## אורOR1 (23/5/12)

לגבי שעת האוכל 
הכלבות שלי אוכלות כל ערב , ככה כבר שנים והן לא כלבות מסכנות .
אולי לא הבנתי אותך אבל כתבת את זה פעמיים .


----------



## מיקי מהי (23/5/12)

לא מכירה את כלבותייך 
אבל מניחה שהן אוכלות פחות או יותר באותו תיזמון כל יום כך שלא יוצא מצב שהן לא אוכלות קרוב ל-24 שעות

בסדר יום של כלביה אמורה להיות קביעות ביחס למים,מזון,יציאות והוצאת אנרגיה .
מכל מה שנכתב וצולם לגבי הכלביה המדוברת שם זה ממש לא כך.


----------



## אורOR1 (23/5/12)

לא קשור אם מכירה או לא 
הכלבות שלי בנות 10 ואכן כן הן אוכלות באותו תיזמון פעם ב - 24 שעות  כל ערב , אני יודעת שמקובל יותר להאכיל פעמיים ביום אבל כך התרגלנו וזה ממש לא נורא  וכך זה כבר שנים .

לגבי הכלביה המדוברת אני  מכירה  ומגבה את כל מה שגולו כתבה  .


----------



## KallaGLP (23/5/12)

להאכיל כלב בוגר פעם ביום נחשב בסדר גמור 
אם כי הרוב מעדיפים פעמיים.


----------



## מיקי מהי (24/5/12)

כלב בוגר,בריא ועוד כך וכך 
כשמדובר בכלביה לא בהכרח כל הכלבים עונים לקריטריונים הללו
גורים,כלבות הרות,כלבים מבוגרים,כלבים בתת תזונה,כלבים שמתאוששים מטראומה ועוד


----------



## לולו המשוגע (24/5/12)

זה לא רק להאכיל.. זה גם לתת מים (מה אם 
מדובר ביום חם? או אפילו שרבי?) ולנקות את החרא והשתן שהם יושבים בו יותר מדי זמן


----------



## מיקי מהי (24/5/12)

בדיוק,אנסח מחדש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשיש לך כלביה,הווה אומר כמה וכמה כלבים שדרים תחת אחריותך ואמורים להיות מטופלים בטוב ביותר,כי הרי מדובר בשרות עבור תשלום,עסק,
לא ייתכן שיעברו שעות רבות ואף אחד לא יבוא לראות מה קורה ויטפל בהתאם לנסיבות שבטוח קורות
כי 
לא מדובר בתנאי בית -הנקיון,הפגיעות,התפתחות מחלה כזו או אחרת, אפילו תאונות כמו הסתבכות במשהו או לא יודעת מה.

בעלי חיים תחת אחריות מחייבים טיפול הולם. חלק מטיפול הולם זו נוכחות והשגחה.
וכן גם האכלה סדירה בוודאי מים נקיים ותאים נקיים מצרכים. לא כל שעה אבל פעם ב-12 שעות לפחות בוודאי. כשזה העסק שלך ואתה לוקח בעבור זה כסף-אין על מה לדבר בכלל.


----------



## אורOR1 (24/5/12)

על כל מלה .


----------



## xslf (23/5/12)

גם בהשוואה לעמותה 
אפילו מזון מסחרי זול הוא מאוזן יותר מאשר מתן שאריות, פשוט מפני שבמתן שאריות לא נעשה שום מאמץ לאזן את התזונה בכלל.


----------



## nathaliesh (23/5/12)

בדיוק


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (23/5/12)

השאלה היא מה נראה טוב או מה סביר לאכול? 
סיפורים של אנשים אמיתיים שאני מכיר  

יש לי ידידה שעלתה בזמנו ממזרח אירופה, לפני נפילת ברית המועצות , לא היה כזה דבר אוכל לכלבים, בטח שלא באוקראינה.

כלבי ענק כמו טרייר רוסי שחור גדלו בעיקר על תפוחים.

דוד מבוגר שהגיע ממשפחה שעסקה בחקלאות, בכפר היה נוהג, במשך שנים, את התרנגולות המתות מהלול היו זורקים לכלבים, זה היה האוכל.

וגם הכלבים באוקראינה וגם הכלבים בכפר הגיעו לגיל זקנה מכובד.

אני מסכים שאוכל מסחרי עדיף, אבל לא צריך להפוך שאריות להזנחה, 
אילו היית עורכת בדיקות דם לכלבים ומצביעה על חוסרים הייתי אומר וואלה היה פה ניסיון אמיתי לבדיקה.

רוב האנשים שצועקים כאן על האוכל, אין להם מושג מה חסר באוכל ומה יש באוכל, צורמת להם העובדה שיש כלבים שאוכלים שאריות לא משום שזה לא מאוזן, אלא משום שזה נשמע רע.

כלביה שמתפרנסת ממכירת כלבים, אם היא תמכור כלבים חולים, היא תפשוט רגל, לכן אני נוטה להאמין שמצב הכלבים שם לא רע כמו שנוטים להציג אותו כאן, פשוט מהסיבה שאחרת לא היו מחזיקים כלכלית.


----------



## מיקי מהי (24/5/12)

אתה טועה 
ראשית הדוגמאות שהבאת אינן ממקור ראשון,לפיכך התאור גיל מבוגר הוא מן הסתם מונח יחסי

שנית לגבי שאריות- אני מגדלת היום כלבה שניזונה משאריות,מצב אבן השן בפיה  הממ לא משהו. מזון יבש או קשה היה לכל הדעות מקל אם לא פותר את הסוגיה הזו.
שאריות מכילות כל מני מרכיבים שאולי לא הורגים אבל בהחלט מרעים את איכות החיים.
בנוסף לו יתואר שהכלבים עליהם דיברת חיו חיים באמת ארוכים-כמה אחרים שהיו איתם לא צלחו את התוחלת הזו?

לסיכום- את סוגיית התזונה הראויה שווה לגבות בסטטיסטיקות שנערכו ע"י שוחרי שלום הכלב ובריאותו ולבדוק במה דברים אמורים.
לדעתי תימצא טועה מאד אבל אם לא אשמח להיוודע כי כלבותי הבית עומדות לנגד עיני.


----------



## מיקי מהי (24/5/12)

ולא הבאתי את כלבת הגולדן 
שגדלה בביתנו 12 שנים
שפיתחה תגובות עוריות קשות לעוף ומוצריו
די היה בחתיכונת קטנה שתוך 24 שעות העלתה פצעים זבי מוגלה ומסריחים ברמות שקשה להאמין עד שנתקלים בהם.
הכלבה הזו לא יכלה לאכול חוץ מלחם שום מאכל אנושי אלא רק כופתיות על בסיס סלמון
סתם דוגמא 
אני מניחה שבין הכותבים הקבועים ימצאו עוד כאלה שכלביהם משלשלים,מפתחים אקזמה ושאר מרעין בישין נוכח מזון לא מותאם


----------



## מיקי מהי (22/5/12)

לו הייתי יועצת התקשורת שלך 
הייתי חוסמת בפניך את הגישה לאינטרנט
ככל שאתה כותב יותר נוצר הרושם שהכותב הינו אדם לא מקצועי, מתגונן,עסוק במענה במקום בעשיה שניכר כי נדרשת 
עסוק בפרסום עצמו במקום בעשיה מתאימה לכלבים שתביא אליו כסף.
ברור שכסף אינה מילה גסה אבל ראוי שאדם יעסוק במה שהוא יודע ומבין בו ולא יגבה תשלום בעבור משהו שהוא בערך.

חבר יקר, הדרך לגהנום רצופה כוונות טובות
ענווה היא תכונה נפלאה וחשובה ואם כולם אומרים לך שאתה שיכור-עשה לעצמך טובה ולך לישון


----------



## כלביית גבע (23/5/12)

בדיוק ההפך!! 
כל מי שמוסר כלב מספר לי שבשל השפה שלי, התשובות והעמידה בחזית הם אלו ששכנוע אותו בסופו של דבר למסור את הכלב דווקא אליי...כמובן שיש כאלה שלא שוכרים את שירותי אבל לאור ההתפתחות העיסקית של "כלביית גבע" והגדילה הן בעוצמת העבודה והן בנפח, ככל הנראה אני צודק וטוב שאני מגיב ושומר על ערנות..אחרת אולי הייתי שומע לעצתך ולא מגיב..כמובן שאני לומד הרבה ממה שנאמר בפורום ומנסה לשפר ולייעל כל הזמן...למשל: פעם היה לי בית גידול והיום אין לי, פעם הכלבים היו בכלובים היום הם חופשיים,פעם הכלבים היו על כבלי לריצה היום לא....בשנת 43 היו הרבה אנשים(חיות אדם) באירופה שאמרו שהיהודים הם שורש כל רע אז אמרו ..אז זה אומר שהם צדקו ?? !!! לא כל מה שאומרים יותר משלושה,עשרה או מאות אנשים הוא נכון!!! יש מיליוני תאילנדים שבכל בוקר משאירים סעודה לבודה והם בטוחים שהוא יבוא לאכול...אז מי שיכור???


----------



## לולו המשוגע (24/5/12)

עליה במשקל זה ממש לא בהכרח דבר חיובי 
אלא אם כן הוא הגיע בתת משקל ואני בספק שהכלבים שאתה קולט מבתים מגיעים בתת משקל.
כלב אמור להישאר במשקל תקין לגודל שלו, בלי מעמסה מיותרת על הגפיים/אגן.
העלייה במשקל היא לא בהכרח מאוכל חופשי אלא כנראה נובעת מחוסר פעילות.


----------



## goolo123 (22/5/12)

עוד משהו חשוב...אם כבר הנושא עלה, חשוב 
לציין שיש עוד כמה "כוכבים עולים" שלא מצאו להם ממה להתפרנס ונוהגים בצורה דומה.
יש אחד ליד אשקלון ויש אחד ליד רחובות.
אשמח לתת פרטים במסרים כדי שהדבר יופץ.כמו כן, אני אשמח לשמוע על מקומות אחרים ברחבי הארץ כדי שאוכל להזהיר אנשים.


----------



## קריסטה (22/5/12)

אני אשמח לקבל פרטים במסר.


----------



## nathaliesh (22/5/12)

חברי הפורום היקרים מאוד 
אני מבקשת להפסיק את ההתנצחויות המיותרות עם כלביית גבע.
כולנו יודעים מה המצב שם ומי שרוצה לקבל פרטים יכול לקבל אותם במסר.

אני לא רוצה להגיע למצב שאנחנו נאלצות למחוק את אחד השרשורים החשובים שהיו פה מזה שנים, אז אני מבקשת מכם, עם כמה שזה קשה ומובן לי שזה קשה - לשמור על שליטה בכתיבה.

אני מיידעת אתכם שכלביית גבע התבקשה להפסיק לפרסם את עצמה ע"ג הפורום ואני מבקשת מכם בכל לשון של בקשה שלא להגרר לרמה הנמוכה שמנסים לגרור אותנו אליה.

תודה


----------



## yaelofer (22/5/12)

תיאורטית את בהחלט צודקת. 
אין טעם להתנצח על גבי הפורום, ומלבד זה זה פותח פתח לתביעות דיבה כולל נגד תפוז ו/או מנהלי הפורום.
אבל יש לי הערה:
במקרה הנוכחי יש לאנשים משהו נגד כלביית גבע, ובמיקרים אחרים אולי יש לאנשים דברים נגד מקומות או אנשים אחרים. ברגע ששולחים את כולם לכתוב תשובות במסרים, יש פה משהו גם לא הוגן כלפי כלביית גבע/או כלפי כל אחד אחר שכותבים עליו: לכלביית גבע (או כל אחד אחר שיש למישהו משהו נגדו) אין את האפשרות לדעת שכותבים עליו משהו ואין לו אפשרות לנסות להגן על שמו. במסרים אחד כזה פשוט מושמץ ללא הפסקה, ואם זה לא נכון אין לו אפשרות להתגונן. לעומת זאת, בפורום הכל פתוח על השולחן ואם כותבים ביקורת על מישהו הוא יכול להתגונן. מי שישתכנע מההגנה שלו אז בסדר ומי שלא אז לא.


----------



## nathaliesh (22/5/12)

לא ביקשתי לא לדון 
ביקשתי לשמור על גבולות גזרה סבירים ולא להגרר לדיון שיחרוג מהם ובגלל זה יהיה צורך למחוק. כנ"ל לגבי הכלביה - להגיב אפשר, לפרסם את עצמך לא. זה לא קשור אליו באופן אישי, זה נוגד את חוקי תפוז.


----------



## רעות של הכלבים (22/5/12)

תמציאי עוד זמן. 
פשוט כי זו לא ברירה.
גם אם נעזוב בצד את מה שקורה בתגובות שמעליי (ויש להן הרבה משקל והרבה מאוד חשיבות), את באמת יכולה לתת למישהו לא מוכר להחליט למי להעביר את הכלב שלך?

אני מקווה שהמסרים שהועברו לך ע"י חברי הפורום הספיקו כדי להביא אותך להחלטה הנכונה.


----------



## nathaliesh (22/5/12)




----------



## רעות של הכלבים (22/5/12)

קצת שיפצורים 
יצא לי מהראש ישר לדף ואולי קצת לא מובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אצלי, כשכלב "נופל" עליי, אני לוקחת אחריות עליו לכל ימי חייו. זה אומר שאם הבית לא יסתדר איתו- לא רק שאני לוקחת אותו חזרה, אני מחייבת אותם עם חוזה להחזיר אליי ולא לאף גורם שלישי, ולא מעניין אותי בכלל אם המסירה תהיה לאמא שלהם, מפעל בקיבינימטוס או ראש הממשלה בכבודו ובעצמו. 

הסיבה היא שאת אף פעם לא יכולה לדעת, אבל לצמצם סיכונים את תמיד יכולה, בהתאם כמובן למצב..
אני סומכת על הנסיון שלי, שעד היום מתוך עשרות שנמסרו רק אחד חזר בגלל טעות שלי בשיקולים (מאז מצא בית אחר), וכל השאר בבתים מעולים שידאגו להם עד יומם האחרון (ושוב, אם טעיתי, הכלב חוזר אליי).

יש מעט, מעט, מעט מאוד אנשים שאני אסמוך על הסינון שלהם. 
יש המון אנשים "עם נסיון" שכל מטרתם היא למסור, והתוצאה היא שהכלבים ממשיכים להתגלגל אח"כ במקרה ה"טוב", ומתפגרים על איזה כביש או באיזה יער במקרה הרע. (טוב ורע, עניין של פרספקטיבה, עם כתיבת שורות אלה יש מצב שעדיף להתפגר מאשר לנסות לשרוד בארץ, כשאתה כלב במדינת ישראל בד"כ הסיכויים הם נגדך).

יצא לי גם להיות בימי אימוץ של עמותות מסויימות בהן נחרדתי מהסינון שלהם, שלמעשה כמעט ולא היה קיים וכלבים נמסרו לכל דכפין וללא חוזה, שסמרו לי השערות ודמעות היו בעיניי.

את המשפט שכתבתי: "את באמת יכולה לתת למישהו לא מוכר להחליט למי להעביר את הכלב שלך?" אני אשפץ, כי הוא לא ממש מדוייק.
יש גם אנשים מוכרים שלא הייתי נותנת להם בשום אופן איזשהו משקל בבחירת בית לכלב. להיות מוכר או לא להיות מוכר זה לא באמת שיקול.

מתוך המוכרים לי, יש כאמור מעט אנשים שהייתי מפקידה בידיהם אחריות כזו.
אני יודעת שזה קשה, שאתם לחוצים בזמן בטירוף והכלבה חייבת למצוא בית, אבל חייבים לעשות מאזן של יתרונות חסרונות.
כרגע נסי לעשות את מה שאפשר- הפצות מטורפות, פייס, תקשורת אפילו, ימי אימוץ בטירוף ואפשר לנסות ליצור קשר עם עמותות ולבקש שיפרסמו את התמונה של הגורה באתר שלהם, ואם תמסר יועברו דמי האימוץ אל אותה העמותה דרכה הגיעו המאמצים.

אלינו הגיעה גורה כנענית עם אופי לא פשוט בכלל, בזמן הכי גרוע שיכול להיות בימי חיינו, לא היה לנו זמן אליה בכלל.
האופציה הייתה או לנסות למצוא פתרון או להעביר להסגר העירוני. 
חיפשנו גם בית אומן, הטלפונים שקיבלתי לא נתנו לי רושם של אחריות והעדפתי להשאיר את הגורה אצלי עם כל הקושי (והאמיני לי, היה קושי עצום, פיזי ונפשי) ותודה לאל, זו הייתה המסירה הכי מהירה שעשיתי בחיים, הכלבה מצאה בית תוך שבוע-שבועיים, כך שממש עכשיו יכול לבוא לך פתרון פתאום, אבל עד שיגיע את חייבת לעשות את מירב המאמצים ולא להתקפל.

את ה2500 ש"ח עדיף לשים על פנסיון ועל דלק לימי אימוץ.

שיהיה המון בהצלחה, ואם אני יכולה לעזור במשהו-רק תגידי.

את מדהימה


----------



## לילי טום (22/5/12)

תגובה מצוינת


----------



## שני357 (22/5/12)

אני לא יכולה להמציא זמן.. 
אני לא אוכל לטפל בה יותר כי אני לא אהיה פה, ואין לי לצערי את האפשרות לקחת אותה איתי..

ברור שלא הייתי רוצה שהיא חלילה תגיע למקום רע, בינתיים אני עושה את כל המאמצים שאני יכולה.. בפייסבוק, פניתי לעמותות שיעזרו לי בפרסום שלה, העלתי אותה ליד 2 ואני כנראה אבוא איתה ליום אימוץ של s.o.s ביום שישי.

* כן אני ממש רוצה וצריכה שתעזרי לי!! * בכל מה שאת רק יכולה.. בפרסום ועוד רעיונות אם יש לך. אם את מכירה מישהו שהיא תתאים לו אפילו רק למשפחת אומנה עד שהיא תמצא בית קבע. אני אעזור עם חיסונים, אוכל, קולר+קולר נגד קרציות, רצוה - כל מה שאני אוכל.


----------



## רעות של הכלבים (22/5/12)

שלחי לי מסר 
עם הפייס שלך.
אעזור לך להפיץ אותה שם ובמיילים.
לא לשכוח להקפיץ את ההודעה ביד 2 אחת ליום.

לא לפספס את יום האימוץ ביום שישי, יש גם אחד בשבת.


----------



## רעות של הכלבים (22/5/12)

ועוד משהו 
להכין שלט יפה, להדפיס עם מלל וטלפון ולתלות בכל מקום.
חנויות בע"ח, מרפאות וטרינריות, לוחות מודעות ליד סופרים או סתם באמצע הרחוב. לפעמים זה עובד, ולפעמים מגיעים כך לאנשים טובים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הייתה לי מסירה אחת דרך שלט שכזה לבית מושלם!


----------



## רעות של הכלבים (23/5/12)

הופץ


----------



## שני357 (23/5/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## Tweety66 (22/5/12)

שימי לב 
לא יודעת אם את יודעת - כדי לבוא איתה ליום האימוץ של SOS בשישי - את צריכה להירשם מראש מחר (על הבוקר - כדי שלא יגידו לך שכבר מלא ואין מקום). בימי שישי ימי האימוץ מתקיימים במשרד ולכן מספר המקומות בהם מוגבל.


----------



## shnitzel2 (22/5/12)

אולי אני טועה 
אבל נדמה לי שאם תציעי לתרום את הסכום הזה שהתכוונת לשלם לכלביית גבע, לאחת העמותות שזקוקות לו, עושות עבודת קודש וגם מצויינות בסינונים
יכול להיות שאחת מהן תסכים לקחת עליה חסות ולמצוא לה בית אמיתי!!!, 
הרי בסכום הזה אפשר גם למצוא אמנה בתשלום וגם להציל כל כך הרבה כלבים.
לא היית מעדיפה לדעת שבכסף הזה, גם יימצא לכלבה מקום טוב וגם תצילי כלבים נוספים, במקום שאיזה חאפר ישלשל את הכסף לכיסו?
אבל שוב, רק עמותה שלא מתפשרת על הבית אליו תגיע הכלבה.


----------



## רעות של הכלבים (22/5/12)

אישית אני מאוד סומכת על צב"ח ר"ג ורחובות אוהבת חיות.


----------



## nathaliesh (22/5/12)

זה רעיון נהדר


----------



## sivi1964 (22/5/12)

מסכימה עם הרעיון הזה במאה ואחד אחוזים. 
.שולחת לך מסר.


----------



## shnitzel2 (22/5/12)

הכל פה השתנה לי, איפה המסרים?


----------



## xslf (22/5/12)

צד ימין למעלה, ליד שם המשתמש שלך


----------



## sivi1964 (22/5/12)

זהו...שלא בדיוק...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המסרים אצלי  נעלמו מאחורי החלון הלבן של חיפוש בצד שמאל למעלה.רואים קצה קטנטן של סיפרה מסתתר מאחורה.
לא יודעת מה הסיפור,אבל מעצבן ממש.

וכשכמה פעמים זה הופיע כפי שכתבת  ליד שם המישתמש,מייד זה ברח חזרה מאחורי המלבן הלבן בצד שמאל.


----------



## xslf (22/5/12)

נסי לנקות את הזכרון המטמון של הדפדפן 
כנראה הדפדפן שלך מציג לך חצי גרסה חדשה וחצי גרסה ישנה...


----------



## לולו המשוגע (23/5/12)

תנקי את הקאש בדפדפן (הכל) 
ואם את מאקספלורר, ויש לך אייקון שבור ליד שורת הכתובת, תלחצי עליו


----------



## מיקי מהי (22/5/12)

רעיון מצויין


----------



## מיקי מהי (22/5/12)

בעיה גדולה 
ראשית נדמה לי שתגובה כזו עלולה להפחיד ולהחשיד בעיני מי שאוהב כלבים אך עדיין אינו מצוי בענינים

שנית אני חושבת שאמירות כמו "מתוך המוכרים לי, יש כאמור מעט אנשים שהייתי מפקידה בידיהם אחריות כזו" הוא סופר בעייתי משום שאינו מכיל הנחיה איך לסנן וההנחיה לחשוד בכולם מאד מפריעה להמשךשאומר לפרסם בכל מקום וכו'- ואז מה?
במה שונים האנשים שהיא תפגוש בימי אימוץ מאנשים מוכרים שמוכנים לעזור במציאת בית?
אנשים שונים כאן מזמינים אותה להעזר בהם-איך הכותבת אמורה להבחין בין אדם למישנהו,היא לא מכירה איש מאיתנו.

בעיני כשנתקלים במצב בעייתי כמו זה הדבר הנכון הוא לתת כלים לבחון מי מתאים ומי לא.
איך תנהג עמותה ראויה ואיך לא
למה אמורה הכותבת לצפות ובמי עליה לחשוד ובמי לא

אני מבינה למה את מתכוונת
אבל הניסוח הזה בעיני מפספס את המטרה וחבל.


----------



## רעות של הכלבים (23/5/12)

את צודקת 
אבל לצערי הרב והגדול מאוד זה המצב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הנחיות איך לסנן קשה לי לתת, אצלי זה על בסיס הכרות עם הX המדובר (כזו או אחרת), והרבה אינטואיציה..

אני לא חושבת שיש איזושהיא דרך להגיד- זה נכון וזה לא.

עמותה טובה בעיני היא כזו שמסננת היטב, שלא מוסרת לקשירה, שעושה מקסימום מאמץ להתאמה מירבית- וכמובן שיש לה את הידע הבסיסי בהתנהגות כדי לדעת כיצד לעשות התאמה מירבית.

עמותה טובה היא כזאת שמשחררת כלבים מעוקרים או עם התחייבות לעקר פלוס מעקב אחרי המאמצים, לוודא שעיקרו.
עמותה שעושה פולו-אפ ומוודאה שהכל בסדר.

עמותות לא טובות בעיני, הן כאלה שעושות גורים (למיטב ידיעתי יש רק אחת) או כאלה שמוסרות לכל דכפין בלי לנסות להתאים את הכלב למאמץ, בלי לוודא שהכל בסדר, בלי חוזה אימוץ, בלי עיקור סירוס, העיקר להעיף את הכלבים מהר מהר ושלא ישארו בעמותה.

ויש הרבה כאלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והכלבים האלה ברובם מתגלגלים..

בזמנו כשאילפתי כלבים בי-ם היו לי המון לקוחות שלקחו את הכלבים שלהם מאותה אישה. באופן עקבי היא הייתה מוסרת לכל מי שלא יהיה רק להוציא את הכלבים מאיפה שהיא לקחה אותם. היו לי עשרות אנשים שאימצו ממנה כלבים וחטפו צעקות על הראש כשהתקשרו להתייעץ על בעיות חמורות של הכלב או לרצות להחזיר בגלל חוסר התאמה קשה.

אין לי מושג איך כולם הגיעו אליי, אבל אני בטוחה שהיו הרבה שלא. וכשהם התקשרו כאמור לאותה אישה הם חטפו צרחות וקללות, מה שאני בטוחה שגרם לחלק מהם פשוט לגלגל את הכלב הלאה. 
יש מאמצים שלא טורחים בכלל להתקשר למקום ממנו אימצו וכבר מעבירים את הכלבים על דעת עצמם.

עמותה טובה, במשפט אחד, היא עמותה ששמה לנגד עיניה את המטרה למצוא לכלב איקס בית איקס שיטפל בו כל חייו את הטיפול המיטבי.
בגלל שגם אני פועלת כך, היו לי כלבים שנתקעו באומנה חודשים (ע"ע לואי, שהיה חתיכת דבר יפהפה אבל היה זקוק לבית ספציפי מאוד, ולא הייתי מוכנה להתפשר, ברוב הזמן קיבלתי לפחות שלושה טלפונים לגביו ביום).

אז כן, זה עצוב אבל צריך לחשוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המצב של הכלבים בארץ לא ממש מותיר לנו ברירה.


----------



## שני357 (23/5/12)

צער בעלי חיים רמת גן 
פניתי לצער בעלי חיים רמת גן ולצערם (וצערי) הם תפוסים עד אפס מקום..


----------



## מיקי מהי (24/5/12)

מה לגבי 
רחובות אוהבת חיות
צער בעלי חיים ירושלים
ירושלים אוהבת חיות
צער בעלי חיים חיפה
תנו לחיות לחיות רמלה
כלביית לוד


----------



## elin86 (24/5/12)

רחובות אוהבת חיות פועלת בהסגר העירוני של 
העיר.. אין לנו כלביה משלנו ואין לנו אפשרות להכניס כלבים מבחוץ.. אולי עמותת "חבר" ליד חולון..


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (23/5/12)

ומה בדיוק עושים בעמותות אחרות? 
גם שם לא מחליטים לאן יעבור הכלב, אלא ששם שלא לוקחים כסף מבעל הכלב יש הרבה יותר לחץ כלכלי למסור מהר מאשר היכן שכן לוקחים כסף.


----------



## nathaliesh (23/5/12)

מה שאתה כותב מעיד אולי על חוסר הכרות 
עם דרך ההתנהלות של עמותות לא מרדימות בישראל


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (23/5/12)

את מתכוונת עמותות כמו? 
כמו הגברת שלא ננקוב בשמה שנזרקה עם הכלבים  ובלי הצלות מהפורום בשניה האחרונה סופם של חלקם היה לא ממש חיובי?

או כמו ה3 העמותות היותר מסודרות האחרות שכמעט נסגרו בשנה האחרונה אחרי שצעקו כאן אין כסף ועוד שניה כל הכלבים שאצלנו חוטפים כי פשטנו רגל?
(ובשביל לכבד את מתנדבי העמותות אני לא אשים כאן קישורים להודעות שלהם בפורום)

לצעוק בפורום אני לא מרדים, אבל תתנו לי כסף או שהוא מת זה לקבל מגולשי הפורום ותורמים אחרים את מה שכלביות כמו גבע מגייסות מזורקי הכלבים.

אם את מעדיפה לשלם על זורקי הכלבים במקום שהם ישלמו על עצמם זו בחירה שלך, אבל לא צריך להגיד שזה לא קורה, כי זה קרה בפורום לפחות 4 פעמים בשנה האחרונה מעמותות שונות ואני לא זוכר שראיתי כאן גיוס כספים של הכלביה הנ"ל שחיה על חשבון הנוטשים ולא על חשבון תורמים.


----------



## shreut (24/5/12)

יחי ההבדל הקטן 
יש הבדל בין עמותה שמבקשת תרומות לבין מה שתיארת כעמותה שרק מנסה למסור את כל הכלבים שאצלה בשביל הכסף..

יש מעט מאוד עמותות שמתנהלות בדרך שאתה תיארת (2-3 מתוך עשרות) וגם אני לא תומכת בדרך הפעילות שלהן. אבל בין זה לבין לבקש תרומות מבלי למסור כלבים לכל דורש, יש דרך ארוכה מאוד....
עמותות פועלות על תרומות, העזרה מהממשלה אף פעם לא מספיקה ובד"כ המענק השנתי מספיק לחודש - חודש וחצי במקרה הטוב.. אז כן, זה לגיטימי שעמותות יבקשו תרומות.. מה לעשות, רוב האוכלוסיה לא תורמת לבע"ח אז עמותות מגיעות לכל מני שפלים כלכליים ויש צורך בבקשות של תרומות.

ולגבי ההגנה שלך על גבע, אני לא ממש הכרתי את העסק שלו לפני כן, ומההתכתבות שלי איתו בשרשור הספציפי הזה, הדבר היחיד ש*אני* (ולדעתי גם אחרים) מבינה אחרי השיחה איתו זה שהכלבים הם מלאי עסקי ותו לא. 
אז לבוא ולומר "אם את מעדיפה לשלם על זורקי הכלבים במקום שהם ישלמו על עצמם זו בחירה שלך", כן אני מעדיפה את זה.. כי כך לפחות אני יודעת שהכלבים האלו יגיעו למקום טוב יותר ויהיה להם סיכוי לחיים שקטים.


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (25/5/12)

ולמי ניתנה הנבואה? 
אי אפשר לדעת בוודאות מי יהיה בית טוב ומי לא,
אני דיי בטוח שאף אחד לא מוסר לבית שלדעתו יהיה בית רע.

ובנוגע לתרומות ביחס למימון ע"י נוטשים,
מימון ע"י תרומות יגמר בשלב כלשהו, התרומות אינן אינסופיות ולכן אני סבור שכסף של נוטשים עם קצת יותר אחריות עדיף.


----------



## shreut (25/5/12)

אתה באמת ממשיך להשוות? 
רוב העמותות מחפשות בתים שיתאימו לכלבים מבחינת התנהגות, גיל, יחס לילדים, חתולים ועוד...

לפי ההתכתבות שהייתה לי גם גבע בשרשור הספציפי הזה, הוא מסר כלבים עם ביות התנהגות רציניות למשפחות שרק יטפחו עוד יותר את ההתנהגות הזאת, במקום לטפל בה.. 

ולגבי הכסף - אם הכלבים מגיעים לבתים לא טובים, אז הכסף שמגיע מהנטישות לא שווה כלום. תרומות תמיד יהיו... אתה לא מאמין כמה יצירתיים אנשים כשהם צריכים לבקש תרומות, ולא תאמין כמה שהציבור שמח לעזור...

אני לא יודעת מי אתה ומה תפקידך, אני רק יכולה לומר שעל פניו, עפ"י ההודעות שלך בפורום, אתה לא מכיר כלל את עולם הכלביות בארץ, ההתנהלות שלהן והפעולות שהן עושות... 
אולי אני טועה, אבל שוב, אתה כותב כ"כ הרבה דברים שהקשר בינם לבין המציאות הוא מנותק לחלוטין, כך שאתה פשוט טועה ומטעה המון אנשים שקוראים את הכתוב כאן


----------



## pandidi (24/5/12)

אתה משווה אותנו לדבר הזה?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני כותבת כאן בשם ירושלים אוהבת חיות.
היו לנו כמה קשיים ממש קשים וכן, כמעט נסגרנו.
יודע למה?





בארס- פרנאי אחרי הזנחה פושעת שעלה לנו כ5000 להציל אותו. הכלב פשוט גסס!





דאלי- דלמטית שקיבלה בעיטה לפרצוף שריסקה לה את הלסת- עברה ניתוח בעלות של 2700 ש"ח.





גולדי- גולדנית בת 5 שהאגן שלה פשוט נגמר. עברה ניתוח בעלות של 3000 ש"ח.





ז'אן- רוע"ג שפיתח זיהום מאד מאד מאד קשה בעקבות דלקת שלא טופלה והיה מאושפז בבית דגן כמה ימים. עלה לנו כ2000 ש"ח.





גבי- רועה אוסטרלית שעלתה 8900 ש"ח רק על וטרינרים ושיקום!!! בלי תרופות ממש יקרות, דלק של נסיעות פעמיים בשבוע מירושלים למרכז וכו'..

וכל זה רק בשנה האחרונה.
למה?
כי נשמות טובות כפו עלינו את כל הרשימה הנ"ל. 
אתה באמת מנסה להשוות אותנו לדבר הזה ? באמת?
אז אתה ממש לא מכיר את העמותות בארץ.


----------



## מיקי מהי (24/5/12)




----------



## ויקי123 (24/5/12)

לקרוא ולבכות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמה רוע...


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (25/5/12)

אני חושב שמי שמהמר קבוע בסוף פושט רגל... 
אם עמותות מוציאות יותר ממכניסות (כולל תרומות) לאורך זמן מסויים זה עניין של זמן עד שלא יגיע המושיע והן יפשטו רגל.

פשיטת רגל כזו אומרת כמה וכמה כלבים מתים והשאלה אם הכלבים המתים בסוף שווים את מחיר הצלת הכלבים הרשומים היום.

תחשבי שבשביל 4 כלבים של כמה נשמות טובות סיכנתם כמה נוספים במידה והייתם קורסים?

זה כבר לא קשור לאידאולוגיה, זה קשור להתנהלות כלכלית, אי אפשר להוציא יותר מלהכניס ולקוות שלעולם יהיה טוב.

אני יודע לאלו חשבונות יכולים להגיע כלבים חולים, אני פשוט לא חושב שעמותה צריכה להסתכן בקריסה כל פעם שמגיע אליה אחד כזה.


----------



## nathaliesh (24/5/12)

לא הבנתי מה הנקודה שלך 
באמת שלא, כלומר אני לא כותבת את זה בציניות או משהו.
מה ניסית להגיד? שעדיף למשל להרביע כלבים נוספים במקום לעבוד על תרומות?

מכיוון שלא ממש הבנתי את הטיעון שלך אני לא יודעת איך להגיב, אז אם תסביר - אני אשמח


----------



## goolo123 (23/5/12)

אין לך שמץ של מושג כיצד אנחנו פועלים.והאמירה 
שלך מופרכת ולא נכונה.
ורק דוגמא קטנה אחת..הייתה לנו בשנה האחרונה דוג דה בורדו גזעית?החזקנו אותה 8 חודשים עד למציאת הבית המתאים לדעתינו.
יש לך מושג כמה טלפונים כל יום כולל סוף שבוע מהבוקר ועד אמצע הלילה קיבלנו עליה?
גם גבע היה ממתין 8 חודשים???אין לנו שום לחץ למסור שום כלב..ואתה יודע למה?
כי אנחנו לא נתפשר על בית טוב לשום כלב...אנחנו לא ניתן שיקחו מאיתנו כלב כשאנחנו לא שלמים ולא מאמינים שהכלב הולך למקום טוב באמת.


----------



## nathaliesh (23/5/12)

ואתם לא היחידים.
עמותות כמו העמותה שלכם מבצעת באמת עבודת קודש ולא כמס שפתיים.
הרבה יותר קשה לעמוד בלחצים הכלכליים, ללכת להתחנן לתרומות, להרים ימי התרמה וכדומה, תוך כדי טיפול בכלבים, שכולל לא רק טיפול פיזי-בריאותי, אלא גם טיפול התנהגותי ע"מ שילכו לבתים טובים ולא יחזרו משם, שלא לדבר על הסינון הנכון וההמתנה הסבלנית לבית המתאים...


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (23/5/12)

זה נשמע אידאלי ביחס למציאות 
המציאות בסוף למי שמתחנן לתרומות היא 

שהכל קורס וכולם חוטפים
הווטרינרים שהשאירו אצלם חובות
פנסיונים שהשאירו אצלם חובות
בתי אומנה שפתאום מעכשיו לעכשיו אין להם שום מענה.

האחרים שסובלים כבר מהיום אלו הכלבים שלא נקלטים בגלל הסלקציה, ב8 חודשים שהכלב חיכה אצלך בזמן שיכל להיות בבית שלא קשור לעמותה אתם לא יכולתם לקבל כלב אחר במקומו, היה לכם בית אומנה או מקום בפנסיון אחד פחות במשך 8 חודשים.

אתם הוצאתם משאבים על גידול כלב 8 חודשים , משאבים שיכלו להציל גם כלבים אחרים.

זה לא נשמע אידאלי שמספרים את הצד השני של הסיפור.


----------



## לולו המשוגע (24/5/12)

על מה אתה מדבר??? 
תקשיב, אתה מפזר פה הכרזות החלטיות כשנראה שאין לך הרבה ידע והיכרות עם עולם העמותות בישראל בכלל ועם עמותות רציניות בפרט.
יש המון המון ידע שכולנו נשמח לספק לך על איך דברים עובדים כדי שגם תדע בעצמך את האמת ויותר חשוב - לא תטעה אנשים אחרים שקוראים כאן, כי אתה באמת כותב הרבה דברים מוטעים ומטעים ללא שום ביסוס מציאותי.


----------



## toomuchdogs (23/5/12)

ספר את זה לקרמבו, קלי וג'ק...


----------



## Nir Cohen1 (23/5/12)

את לא הוגנת בלשון המעטה... 
אין אדם שעושה במשך שנים ואין לו אסונות בדרך.

את היית נפגעת עד עמקי נשמתך אילו היו מזכירים כאן בפירוט שמות את האסונות שלך.


----------



## toomuchdogs (23/5/12)

על מה אתה מדבר? 
"יש הרבה יותר לחץ כלכלי למסור מהר" זה מה שכתבת
אני כתבתי את שמותיהם של הכלבים שחיכו חודשים ושנים עד למציאת בית, על אותן עמותות שאתה טוען שיש לחץ כלכלי למסור מהר.

על מה אתה מגיב כאן, אין לי מושג.


----------



## dim18 (24/5/12)

אני חושב שזה מבחינת "על ראש הגנב בוער הכובע" 
כאשר בן אדם מתגונן על דברים שבכלל לא האשימו אותו בהם, כנראה שיש לו הרבה שלדים בארון.

אני חושב שההודעה הקצרה שהגיבו לך מסכמת את כל הדיון הארוך הזה, כאשר זורקים למישהו שמות אקראיים והוא ישר מקשר את זה למשהו שנפגע ממנו, כנראה היו לו כל כך הרבה "פאדיחות" שהוא איינו זוכר את כולם.

לא נראה לי שישנו יותר צורך להגיב לו, הוא בהחלט חשף את פרצופו המכוער בפומבי וכעת כל מי שלא מעוניין להתעלם לחלוטין מהמציאות יכול לראות זאת שחור על גבי מסך.


----------



## מיקי מהי (24/5/12)

פרצופו האומלל והמצער


----------



## elin86 (24/5/12)

לא אשכח את המאמר לקיצוץ זנבות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שהוא כתב.. זה היה מזעזע.. הוא הסביר איך לקצוץ זנב לגור בן יומו!
משהו מטריד למדיי
(סליחה שלא שרשרתי נכון.. לא רציתי שזה יבלע בים ההודעות אלא יהיה בסוף..כמובן לא מופנה למיקי


----------



## מיקי מהי (24/5/12)

זה דווקא מצטרף לכוונה הכללית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שירשור עגום 
מדכא ומראה עד כמה הרשת היא מקום הפכפך לטוב אפילו מעולה ולרע
כל אחד יכול לכתוב ככל העולה על רוחו
ולך תוכיח שאין לך אחות ושאחותך שאין לך היא לא זCVה על חוף הים

למי שלא ברור אני מדברת בשם אנשי העמותות,המתנדבים המנהלים ושאר עושי מלאכת קודש


----------



## כלביית גבע (26/5/12)

המאמר בסה"כ שאל שאלות... 
בתור כותב מאמרים בהווה וכתב בעיתון לשעבר תפקידי לשאול שאלות והקורא/גולש יחליט מה הן התשובות...לאחר שקיבלתי פניות מצד גולשים (דיסלקטיים לכאורה) שטענו שאני מעודד קיצוץ זנבות ואוזניים כאשר בפירוש כתוב במאמר תיאור של המצב לפני ואחרי חקיקת החוק...וכאשר מועלות שאלות ולא נקיטת עמדה ולמרות זאת, הוספתי שורה באדום להלן ציטוט: "בעקבות פניות מצד גולשים אני מדגיש כי אין בכוונת מאמר זה לעודד קיצוץ זנבות ואוזניים אצל כלבים, הדבר אסור על פי חוק".


----------



## nathaliesh (24/5/12)

בדיוק


----------



## toomuchdogs (24/5/12)

תכלס, ראיתי לאן הולך השרשור,מזמן כבר לא מגיבה


----------

